# PALESTINIAN GENOCIDE: 5,100,000 Palestinians have been killed since 1948



## Barmin

For anti-racist Jews and indeed all anti-racist humanitarians the core moral messages from the Jewish Holocaust (5-6 million dead, 1 in 6 dying from deprivation) and from the more general WW2 European Holocaust (30 million Slav, Jewish and Gypsy dead) are “zero tolerance for racism”, “bear witness”, “zero tolerance for lying” and “never again to anyone”, anyone including the Indigenous Palestinian victims of the racist Zionist Palestinian Genocide - 2 million dead since 1936, 0.1 million from violence, 1.9 million from war-, expulsion- and occupation-derived deprivation; 7 million refugees; 4.1 million Occupied Palestinians deprived of ALL the human rights listed by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights ; 6 million Palestinians forbidden to even live in the homeland continuously inhabited by their forbears to the very dawn of agrarian civilization; 0.9 million Palestinian children confined without charge or trial to what the Catholic Church and many others have described as Israel's Gaza Concentration Camp for the asserted "crime" of being Indigenous Palestinians living in a tiny, remorselessly Zionist-bombed patch of Palestine.

UK Labour leader Ed Miliband's parents are anti-racist Jews who believe in justice for the 12 million Indigenous Palestinians of whom only the adults of the 1.7 million Palestinian Israelis (i.e. about 7%) can vote for the government ruling all of Palestine plus an ethnically cleansed slab of Syria. Ed Milliband as an elected politician in an ostensible democracy either believes in one man one vote NOW for everyone (including Palestinians) or he doesn't - if he doesn't he should be kicked out at the first opportunity by the Labor Party and the voters of Doncaster North.

Ed Miliband merely trots out the mantra "I support a two-state solution because I long for the peace that both Palestinians and Israelis need so badly" - yet if he had offered the same opinion about Apartheid Israel-supported Apartheid South Africa "I support a two-state solution involving 90% of the country for the Whites and 10% for the majority Non-Europeans in uneconomic Bantustans" his political career would have been finished.

Disraeli (a convert to "God is an Englishman" Anglicanism) was a mass murderer complicit in the Irish Famine (1 million starved to death, 1-2 million forced into exile), the butchery of 10 million Indians in the decade after the 1857 Indian Rebellion, and genocidal atrocities in all parts of the British Empire, not least in India where 500 million Indians died avoidably from British imposed deprivation under Queen Victoria alone (1837-1901) (read my books "Body Count. Global avoidable mortality since 1950" and "Jane Austen and the Black Hole of British History" now available for free perusal on the Web ).

From an extremely charitable anti-racist Jewish perspective Ed Miliband is at the very least "confused" and should seek moral guidance from a large body of outstanding anti-racist Jews from Arendt to Zinn (Google "Jews Against Racist Zionism"). As a refugee from both the anti-racist and anti-Zionist Orthodox Jewish tradition and from the anti-racist, anti-Zionist secular Jewish tradition, Ed Miliband should also seek moral guidance from a large body of outstanding anti-racist non-Jews including the likes of Nobel Laureates Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu, Jimmy Carter, Máiread Maguire and José Saramago who have unequivocally condemned the ongoing Palestinian Genocide by Apartheid Israel (Google "Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism").

*This site is a compendium of the authoritative views of outstanding anti-racist humanitarians bearing witness to the ongoing Palestinian Holocaust that is a Palestine Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention.Indeed this website provides an alphabetical listing of the documented views of numerous people and organizations referring to the Palestinian Genocide or to related terms such as Palestinian holocaust, Palestinian ethnic cleaning, Palestinian liquidation. *

The situation in Palestine has been recently described as a Palestinian Holocaust by Palestinian scholar Dr Elias Akleh, exiled from his homeland and now living in the US (see:The Failure Of Human Rights Watch In Venezuela And Haiti By Joe Emersberger ). It has been frequently described by others as a Palestinian Genocide, a term that is amply justified in relation to the definitions of the UN Genocide Convention as outlined below.
*Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention *(see:The UN Genocide Convention ) states:

“In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnic, racial or religious group, as such: a) Killing members of the group; b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group”.

Using the latest available UN Agency data we can systematically analyze these UN Genocide Convention points thus.

*“Intent to destroy in whole or in part"* - sustained (and frequently asserted) intent over about 150 years of the Zionist colonial project; 0.75 million Palestinian refugees in 1948; currently 7 million Palestinian refugees, and 4.2 million Palestinian refugees registered with the UN in the Middle East; over 40 years of illegal Israeli Occupation of the West Bank and Gaza; 0.1 million 1948-2011 violent Palestinian deaths, post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Apartheid Israeli war crimes.

*a) Killing* - about 5,100,000 Palestinians killed since 1948; post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Israeli ignoring of the Geneva Convention; 254 OPT Palestinians killed by the Israeli military in the LAST 2 MONTHS OF 2008 ALONE, 301 killed thus last year (latest UNRWA data; see above).

*b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm* - see (a) and the shocking UNICEF reports of the appalling conditions psychologically scarring OPT children:| At a glance: State of Palestine | UNICEF .

*(c) Conditions to cause destruction in whole or in part* - see (a) and (b); Professor Noam Chomsky describes the OPT as a highly abusive "Prison"; others use the valid term "Concentration Camp" and make parallels with the Warsaw Ghetto; one has to turn to US-guarded Vietnamese hamlets and the Nazi era atrocities to see routine, horrendously violent and deadly military policing of civilian concentration camps.

*(d) Measures intended to prevent births* - see (a), (b), and (c) above; dozens of pregnant women dying at road blocks; other killing of pregnant Palestinian women; huge infant mortality in the OPT with the Occupier in gross violation of the Geneva Convention.

*(e) Forcible transferring of children* – irreversible transferring by killing of children - 0.2 million post-invasion infant deaths; 27 OPT children violently killed in the LAST WEEK ALONE; mass imprisonment of 2 million OPT children; hundreds of Palestinian children in abusive Israeli high-security prisons in Israel; forcible separation of families by racist Israeli Apartheid Laws, marriage laws and immigration laws.

For all anti-racist humanitarians - and anti-racist Jews in particular - the core moral messages from the WW2 Jewish Holocaust (5-6 million dead, 1 in 6 dying from deprivation) and from the more general WW2 European Holocaust (30 million Slav, Jewish and Gypsy dead) are “zero tolerance for racism”, “never again to anyone”, “bear witness” and “zero tolerance for lying”.

However these sacred injunctions are grossly violated by the anti-Arab anti-Semitic racist Zionists running Apartheid Israel and their Western backers variously involved in the ongoing Palestinian Genocide, Iraqi Genocide and Afghan Genocide (post-invasion violent and non-violent excess deaths 0.3 million, 2.3 million and 3-7 million, respectively; post-invasion under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million, 0.6 million and 2.3 million, respectively; refugees totalling 7 million, 5-6 million and 3-4 million, respectively, plus a further 2.5 million NW Pakistan Pashtun refugees) (for details and documentation see "Muslim Holocaust, Muslim Genocide": ).

*All decent, anti-racist, humanitarians must vigorously oppose and sideline those supporting racist Zionism, Apartheid Israel and racist Western wars and occupations who are currently complicit in 0.7 million non-violent excess deaths annually; continuing, racist perversion of human rights, humanitarian values and rational discourse in the Western democracies; ignoring of worsening climate genocide (that may kill 10 billion non-Europeans this century through unaddressed man-made climate change); and egregious anti-Jewish anti-Semitism through falsely identifying decent, anti-racist Jews with these appalling crimes.*

This site is inspired by our obligation to the 30 million victims of the WW2 European Holocaust and indeed to the victims of all other holocaust and genocide atrocities such as the 35 million Chinese killed by the Japanese in WW2 and the 6-7 million Indians starved to death by the British in the 1943-1945 WW2 Bengal Famine (see Gideon Polya, “Body Count. Global avoidable mortality since 1950”, G.M. Polya, Melbourne, 2007: Body Count ; Gideon Polya, “Australian complicity in Iraq mass mortality” in “Lies, Deep Fries & Statistics” (edited by Robyn Williams, ABC Books, Sydney, 2007):http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s1445960.htm ); Gideon Polya, “Jane Austen and the Black Hole of British History. Colonial rapacity, holocaust denial and the crisis in biological sustainability", G.M. Polya, Melbourne, 1998, 2008: Jane Austen and ...; and see recent BBC broadcast "Bengal Famine" involving Dr Polya, Economics Nobel Laureate Professor Amartya Sen and other scholars:Listen to: The Bengal Famine - OpenLearn - Open University ).

This site is also inspired by the words of outstanding Jewish American scholar Professor Jared Diamond who in his best-selling book "Collapse” (Prologue, p10, Penguin edition) enunciated the "*moral principle, namely that it is morally wrong for one people to dispossess, subjugate, or exterminate another people*" – an injunction grossly violated by racist Zionist (RZ)-run Apartheid Israel and its racist, genocide-committing and genocide-ignoring US Alliance backers.

As perceived by UKwriter Alan Hart in his recent book “Zionism: the Real Enemy of the Jews. Volume 1. The False Messiah"” (Clarity Press), racist Zionism represents an immense threat not just to the Arab and Muslim World but also to decent, anti-racist, humanitarian Jews throughout the World (see:
ZIONISM, the Real Enemy of the Jews ).

*The Palestinian Genocide is part of the so-called US Alliance War on Terror that in horrible reality is a cowardly, racist US Alliance and racist Zionist War on Women and Children* and a War on Palestinian, Iraqi, Lebanese, Syrian, Somali, Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan, Pakistani, Arab, Muslim, Asian and non-European Women and Children.

*As of mid-2009,* in the Occupied Palestinian, Iraqi and Afghan Territories post-invasion non-violent excess deaths total 0.3 million, 1.0 million and 3.2 million, respectively; post-invasion violent deaths total about 11,000, 1.3 million and up to 4 million, respectively; post-invasion violent plus non-violent excess deaths total 0.3 million, 2.3 million and 3-7 million, respectively; post-invasion under-5 infant deaths total 0.2 million, 0.6 million and 2.3 million, respectively; and refugees total 7 million, 5-6 million and 3-4 million, respectively (plus a further 2.5 million Pashtun refugees in NW Pakistan). This constitutes a Palestinian, Iraqi and Afghan Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention; and egregious war crimes due in part to Occupier war criminal non-supply of life-sustaining food and medical requisites demanded unequivocally by Articles 55 and 56 of the Geneva Convention Relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War – thus the Gaza Concentration Camp has been under US-backed Israeli blockade for 2 years and according to WHO the “total annual per capita medical expenditure” permitted by the Occupiers in Iraq and Occupied Afghanistan is US$124 and US$29, respectively, as compared to US$6,714 for the US.”

*As of 2011:*

In 1880 there were about 0.5 million Indigenous Palestinians. Of the 25,000 Jews in Palestine half were immigrants (see: http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story559.html and MidEast Web - Population of Palestine ). Palestinian casualties of war violence total about 80,000 since 1948 and about 100,000 since 1936 (see “Palestinian casualties of war”.Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).

However one must also consider avoidable Palestinian deaths from war-, expulsion- and occupation-imposed deprivation that now total about 1.9 million since 1948.

The Occupied Palestinian avoidable deaths since 1950 are estimated from UN Population Division data (2002 revision) at 677,000 and for all of Palestine at 0.677 million x 5.7 million (all Palestinians still within Palestine)/4.1 million (Occupied Palestinians) = 940,000. However we must also include Palestinians outside Palestine and forbidden to return (roughly 2 times those within Palestine) and thus the estimate of post-1950 Palestinian avoidable deaths from imposed deprivation = 0.94 million x 2 = 1.88 million = 1.9 million.

Palestinian refugees total about 7 million of whom about 5 million are registered with the UN (see:Exploding the myths: UNRWA, UNHCR and the Palestine refugees | UNRWA ).
This has been a Palestinian Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention: "acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnic, racial or religious group".

According to the Israeli Foreign Ministry: “From 1920 through 1999, a total of 2,500 residents of Mandatory Palestine and, since 1948, the State of Israel fell victims to hostile enemy action; in most cases, terrorist attacks” (see:http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism- Obstacle to Peace/Palestinian terror before 2000/ ) and “1,218 people have been killed by Palestinian violence and terrorism since September 2000” (see: http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism- Obstacle to Peace/Palestinian terror since 2000/Victims of Palestinian Violence and Terrorism sinc.htm).

The race-based, racist Zionist-run Apartheid State of Israel is a democracy by genocide. Of about 12 million Palestinians only the adults of 1.7 million Palestinian Israelis (21% of the Israeli population) can vote for the government ruling all of Palestine plus part of Lebanon and a near-completely ethnically cleansed part of Syria, albeit as third class citizens. 1.8 million Occupied Palestinians are abusively confined to the Gaza Concentration Camp and 2.5 million Occupied Palestinians live under highly abusive military rule in West Bank Bantustans. About 6 million Palestinians are forbidden to even live in Palestine. There are 5.9 million Jewish Israelis and 0.3 million non-Jewish and non-Arab Israelis.

*Since 1936, the ongoing Palestinian Genocide has involved about 2.0 million war- and occupation-related Palestinian deaths, 0.1 million Palestinians killed violently* (see:Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) , *1.9 million avoidable Palestinian deaths from war- , occupation- and expulsion-imposed deprivation, 7 million refugees. 3,000 Palestinian infants are passively murdered by Apartheid Israel each year, and 0.8 million Palestinian children are abusively confined to the Gaza Concentration Camp for the "crime" of being Indigenous Palestinians.*

Each year Apartheid Israel passively kills about 3,000 Occupied Palestinian infants, passively murders about 4,200 Occupied Palestinians through deprivation and violently kills another circa 600 Occupied Palestinians. Decent anti-racists around the World must Boycott Apartheid Israel and its racist supporters just as it successfully boycotted Apartheid Israel-supported Apartheid South Africa after the Sharpeville Massacre (69 Africans killed) (see: Boycott Apartheid Israel ). The racist Zionists and their supporters, notably the Neocon American and Zionist Imperialists (NAZIs), must be sidelined in public life as have been like racists such as the Nazis, neo-Nazis, Apartheiders and KKK (see “Palestinian Genocide”: Palestinian Genocide and the recent book “The Plight of the Palestinians”:New Book: 'The Plight of the Palestinians. A Long History of Destruction').

*Some key websites documenting views against racist Zionism and nuclear terrorist, democracy-by-genocide Apartheid Israel of outstanding, humanitarian, anti-racist Jewish and non-Jewish scholars, leaders and writers : *

*“Boycott Apartheid Israel”:Boycott Apartheid Israel.
“Gaza Concentration Camp”:GAZA CONCENTRATION CAMP - the most horribly abused and largest concentration camp in the world today - Palestinian Genocide .

“Jews Against Racist Zionism”:Jews Against Racist Zionism .

“Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism”:Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism .

“Nuclear weapons ban , end poverty & reverse climate change”: NUCLEAR WEAPONS BAN, END POVERTY & REVERSE CLIMATE CHANGE - 300.org

“Palestinian Genocide”: Palestinian Genocide .

“Stop state terrorism” : Stop state terrorism .

"State crime and non-state terrorism":State crime and non-state terrorism .

Palestinian Genocide*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adir-M

*5,100,000 Palestinians have been killed *
*ok retarded *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Barmin

Go back to your houses in Europe you Muslim killers! Hitler is died for 79 years


Adir-M said:


> *5,100,000 Palestinians have been killed *
> *ok retarded *


This is U.N statistic you Zionist goon.

*a) Killing* - about 5,100,000 Palestinians killed since 1948; post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Israeli ignoring of the Geneva Convention; 254 OPT Palestinians killed by the Israeli military in the LAST 2 MONTHS OF 2008 ALONE, 301 killed thus last year (latest UNRWA data; see above).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zek

Barmin said:


> Retarded are you Muslim killers!!


As Guy Schuchman writes, it's extremely difficult to get exact numbers of those killed, especially as you look further into the past, when documentation was based at least partially on eye witnesses, estimates and rumors.
If I could be allowed to put it into very round numbers, based on all kinds of reports and articles I have read over the years (such as Total Casualties, Arab-Israeli Conflict) I would say something along these lines...
Purely civilian deaths caused directly by actions of Israeli troops or others - around 10,000. This includes Palestinians killed by the Irgun in retaliatory terror attacks or killed in villages during the war of 1948, in massacres such as Kafr Qasim and similar circumstances.
Purely combatant deaths, such as during the war of 1948 when Palestinian fighters fought alongside the Arab armies, death of terrorists who committed or intended to commit attacks against Israelis, or death of Hamas/PLO fighters during conflicts with the IDF - around 20,000.
Palestinians killed by non-Palestinian forces other than Israel, such as during Black September in Jordan, Sabra and Shatila, War of the Camps, the Syrian civil war and so forth - around 15,000.
Palestinians killed by Palestinians, such as Hamas executions of alleged collaborators with Israel, PLO executions during the reign of Arafat, combatants killed during the PA-HamasBattle of Gaza (2007) and so forth - around 3,000.
In my humble opinion, these figures roughly represent the numbers of Palestinians killed since 1948 with a margin of error that could be 20% or even higher. If anyone would like to provide other information, I welcome them and look forward to learning more from any documentation provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

Well 5 million causalities are a bit exaggerated 

Recorded Palestinian causalities from 1987 is around 8000 to 12000. And Palestinian causalities before 1990's are not really well recorded. It was really high but certainly was not in millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

you talking with a retard troll[/QUOTE]
Eh, hate this baseless propaganda, Assad killed more Palestinians than Israel but world remain quiet, Israel killed no more than 30,000 people in it's existence, and that's an exaggeration.


----------



## Adir-M

"Get lost to your houses in Europe. Hitler is died for 79 years."
But my grand grand parents are from iraq
now pleass mulla troll move on





I am not going to move anywhere. it is more realistic that your gay mullhas friends will move-
from this earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zek

Barmin said:


> View attachment 284546
> 
> View attachment 284547
> 
> View attachment 284548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anti-racist Jews and indeed all anti-racist humanitarians the core moral messages from the Jewish Holocaust (5-6 million dead, 1 in 6 dying from deprivation) and from the more general WW2 European Holocaust (30 million Slav, Jewish and Gypsy dead) are “zero tolerance for racism”, “bear witness”, “zero tolerance for lying” and “never again to anyone”, anyone including the Indigenous Palestinian victims of the racist Zionist Palestinian Genocide - 2 million dead since 1936, 0.1 million from violence, 1.9 million from war-, expulsion- and occupation-derived deprivation; 7 million refugees; 4.1 million Occupied Palestinians deprived of ALL the human rights listed by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights ; 6 million Palestinians forbidden to even live in the homeland continuously inhabited by their forbears to the very dawn of agrarian civilization; 0.9 million Palestinian children confined without charge or trial to what the Catholic Church and many others have described as Israel's Gaza Concentration Camp for the asserted "crime" of being Indigenous Palestinians living in a tiny, remorselessly Zionist-bombed patch of Palestine.
> 
> UK Labour leader Ed Miliband's parents are anti-racist Jews who believe in justice for the 12 million Indigenous Palestinians of whom only the adults of the 1.7 million Palestinian Israelis (i.e. about 7%) can vote for the government ruling all of Palestine plus an ethnically cleansed slab of Syria. Ed Milliband as an elected politician in an ostensible democracy either believes in one man one vote NOW for everyone (including Palestinians) or he doesn't - if he doesn't he should be kicked out at the first opportunity by the Labor Party and the voters of Doncaster North.
> 
> Ed Miliband merely trots out the mantra "I support a two-state solution because I long for the peace that both Palestinians and Israelis need so badly" - yet if he had offered the same opinion about Apartheid Israel-supported Apartheid South Africa "I support a two-state solution involving 90% of the country for the Whites and 10% for the majority Non-Europeans in uneconomic Bantustans" his political career would have been finished.
> 
> Disraeli (a convert to "God is an Englishman" Anglicanism) was a mass murderer complicit in the Irish Famine (1 million starved to death, 1-2 million forced into exile), the butchery of 10 million Indians in the decade after the 1857 Indian Rebellion, and genocidal atrocities in all parts of the British Empire, not least in India where 500 million Indians died avoidably from British imposed deprivation under Queen Victoria alone (1837-1901) (read my books "Body Count. Global avoidable mortality since 1950" and "Jane Austen and the Black Hole of British History" now available for free perusal on the Web ).
> 
> From an extremely charitable anti-racist Jewish perspective Ed Miliband is at the very least "confused" and should seek moral guidance from a large body of outstanding anti-racist Jews from Arendt to Zinn (Google "Jews Against Racist Zionism"). As a refugee from both the anti-racist and anti-Zionist Orthodox Jewish tradition and from the anti-racist, anti-Zionist secular Jewish tradition, Ed Miliband should also seek moral guidance from a large body of outstanding anti-racist non-Jews including the likes of Nobel Laureates Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu, Jimmy Carter, Máiread Maguire and José Saramago who have unequivocally condemned the ongoing Palestinian Genocide by Apartheid Israel (Google "Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism").
> 
> *This site is a compendium of the authoritative views of outstanding anti-racist humanitarians bearing witness to the ongoing Palestinian Holocaust that is a Palestine Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention.Indeed this website provides an alphabetical listing of the documented views of numerous people and organizations referring to the Palestinian Genocide or to related terms such as Palestinian holocaust, Palestinian ethnic cleaning, Palestinian liquidation. *
> 
> The situation in Palestine has been recently described as a Palestinian Holocaust by Palestinian scholar Dr Elias Akleh, exiled from his homeland and now living in the US (see:The Failure Of Human Rights Watch In Venezuela And Haiti By Joe Emersberger ). It has been frequently described by others as a Palestinian Genocide, a term that is amply justified in relation to the definitions of the UN Genocide Convention as outlined below.
> *Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention *(see:The UN Genocide Convention ) states:
> 
> “In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnic, racial or religious group, as such: a) Killing members of the group; b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group”.
> 
> Using the latest available UN Agency data we can systematically analyze these UN Genocide Convention points thus.
> 
> *“Intent to destroy in whole or in part"* - sustained (and frequently asserted) intent over about 150 years of the Zionist colonial project; 0.75 million Palestinian refugees in 1948; currently 7 million Palestinian refugees, and 4.2 million Palestinian refugees registered with the UN in the Middle East; over 40 years of illegal Israeli Occupation of the West Bank and Gaza; 0.1 million 1948-2011 violent Palestinian deaths, post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Apartheid Israeli war crimes.
> 
> *a) Killing* - about 5,100,000 Palestinians killed since 1948; post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Israeli ignoring of the Geneva Convention; 254 OPT Palestinians killed by the Israeli military in the LAST 2 MONTHS OF 2008 ALONE, 301 killed thus last year (latest UNRWA data; see above).
> 
> *b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm* - see (a) and the shocking UNICEF reports of the appalling conditions psychologically scarring OPT children:| At a glance: State of Palestine | UNICEF .
> 
> *(c) Conditions to cause destruction in whole or in part* - see (a) and (b); Professor Noam Chomsky describes the OPT as a highly abusive "Prison"; others use the valid term "Concentration Camp" and make parallels with the Warsaw Ghetto; one has to turn to US-guarded Vietnamese hamlets and the Nazi era atrocities to see routine, horrendously violent and deadly military policing of civilian concentration camps.
> 
> *(d) Measures intended to prevent births* - see (a), (b), and (c) above; dozens of pregnant women dying at road blocks; other killing of pregnant Palestinian women; huge infant mortality in the OPT with the Occupier in gross violation of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> *(e) Forcible transferring of children* – irreversible transferring by killing of children - 0.2 million post-invasion infant deaths; 27 OPT children violently killed in the LAST WEEK ALONE; mass imprisonment of 2 million OPT children; hundreds of Palestinian children in abusive Israeli high-security prisons in Israel; forcible separation of families by racist Israeli Apartheid Laws, marriage laws and immigration laws.
> 
> For all anti-racist humanitarians - and anti-racist Jews in particular - the core moral messages from the WW2 Jewish Holocaust (5-6 million dead, 1 in 6 dying from deprivation) and from the more general WW2 European Holocaust (30 million Slav, Jewish and Gypsy dead) are “zero tolerance for racism”, “never again to anyone”, “bear witness” and “zero tolerance for lying”.
> 
> However these sacred injunctions are grossly violated by the anti-Arab anti-Semitic racist Zionists running Apartheid Israel and their Western backers variously involved in the ongoing Palestinian Genocide, Iraqi Genocide and Afghan Genocide (post-invasion violent and non-violent excess deaths 0.3 million, 2.3 million and 3-7 million, respectively; post-invasion under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million, 0.6 million and 2.3 million, respectively; refugees totalling 7 million, 5-6 million and 3-4 million, respectively, plus a further 2.5 million NW Pakistan Pashtun refugees) (for details and documentation see "Muslim Holocaust, Muslim Genocide": ).
> 
> *All decent, anti-racist, humanitarians must vigorously oppose and sideline those supporting racist Zionism, Apartheid Israel and racist Western wars and occupations who are currently complicit in 0.7 million non-violent excess deaths annually; continuing, racist perversion of human rights, humanitarian values and rational discourse in the Western democracies; ignoring of worsening climate genocide (that may kill 10 billion non-Europeans this century through unaddressed man-made climate change); and egregious anti-Jewish anti-Semitism through falsely identifying decent, anti-racist Jews with these appalling crimes.*
> 
> This site is inspired by our obligation to the 30 million victims of the WW2 European Holocaust and indeed to the victims of all other holocaust and genocide atrocities such as the 35 million Chinese killed by the Japanese in WW2 and the 6-7 million Indians starved to death by the British in the 1943-1945 WW2 Bengal Famine (see Gideon Polya, “Body Count. Global avoidable mortality since 1950”, G.M. Polya, Melbourne, 2007: Body Count ; Gideon Polya, “Australian complicity in Iraq mass mortality” in “Lies, Deep Fries & Statistics” (edited by Robyn Williams, ABC Books, Sydney, 2007):http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s1445960.htm ); Gideon Polya, “Jane Austen and the Black Hole of British History. Colonial rapacity, holocaust denial and the crisis in biological sustainability", G.M. Polya, Melbourne, 1998, 2008: Jane Austen and ...; and see recent BBC broadcast "Bengal Famine" involving Dr Polya, Economics Nobel Laureate Professor Amartya Sen and other scholars:Listen to: The Bengal Famine - OpenLearn - Open University ).
> 
> This site is also inspired by the words of outstanding Jewish American scholar Professor Jared Diamond who in his best-selling book "Collapse” (Prologue, p10, Penguin edition) enunciated the "*moral principle, namely that it is morally wrong for one people to dispossess, subjugate, or exterminate another people*" – an injunction grossly violated by racist Zionist (RZ)-run Apartheid Israel and its racist, genocide-committing and genocide-ignoring US Alliance backers.
> 
> As perceived by UKwriter Alan Hart in his recent book “Zionism: the Real Enemy of the Jews. Volume 1. The False Messiah"” (Clarity Press), racist Zionism represents an immense threat not just to the Arab and Muslim World but also to decent, anti-racist, humanitarian Jews throughout the World (see:
> ZIONISM, the Real Enemy of the Jews ).
> 
> *The Palestinian Genocide is part of the so-called US Alliance War on Terror that in horrible reality is a cowardly, racist US Alliance and racist Zionist War on Women and Children* and a War on Palestinian, Iraqi, Lebanese, Syrian, Somali, Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan, Pakistani, Arab, Muslim, Asian and non-European Women and Children.
> 
> *As of mid-2009,* in the Occupied Palestinian, Iraqi and Afghan Territories post-invasion non-violent excess deaths total 0.3 million, 1.0 million and 3.2 million, respectively; post-invasion violent deaths total about 11,000, 1.3 million and up to 4 million, respectively; post-invasion violent plus non-violent excess deaths total 0.3 million, 2.3 million and 3-7 million, respectively; post-invasion under-5 infant deaths total 0.2 million, 0.6 million and 2.3 million, respectively; and refugees total 7 million, 5-6 million and 3-4 million, respectively (plus a further 2.5 million Pashtun refugees in NW Pakistan). This constitutes a Palestinian, Iraqi and Afghan Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention; and egregious war crimes due in part to Occupier war criminal non-supply of life-sustaining food and medical requisites demanded unequivocally by Articles 55 and 56 of the Geneva Convention Relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War – thus the Gaza Concentration Camp has been under US-backed Israeli blockade for 2 years and according to WHO the “total annual per capita medical expenditure” permitted by the Occupiers in Iraq and Occupied Afghanistan is US$124 and US$29, respectively, as compared to US$6,714 for the US.”
> 
> *As of 2011:*
> 
> In 1880 there were about 0.5 million Indigenous Palestinians. Of the 25,000 Jews in Palestine half were immigrants (see: http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story559.html and MidEast Web - Population of Palestine ). Palestinian casualties of war violence total about 80,000 since 1948 and about 100,000 since 1936 (see “Palestinian casualties of war”.Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).
> 
> However one must also consider avoidable Palestinian deaths from war-, expulsion- and occupation-imposed deprivation that now total about 1.9 million since 1948.
> 
> The Occupied Palestinian avoidable deaths since 1950 are estimated from UN Population Division data (2002 revision) at 677,000 and for all of Palestine at 0.677 million x 5.7 million (all Palestinians still within Palestine)/4.1 million (Occupied Palestinians) = 940,000. However we must also include Palestinians outside Palestine and forbidden to return (roughly 2 times those within Palestine) and thus the estimate of post-1950 Palestinian avoidable deaths from imposed deprivation = 0.94 million x 2 = 1.88 million = 1.9 million.
> 
> Palestinian refugees total about 7 million of whom about 5 million are registered with the UN (see:Exploding the myths: UNRWA, UNHCR and the Palestine refugees | UNRWA ).
> This has been a Palestinian Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention: "acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnic, racial or religious group".
> 
> According to the Israeli Foreign Ministry: “From 1920 through 1999, a total of 2,500 residents of Mandatory Palestine and, since 1948, the State of Israel fell victims to hostile enemy action; in most cases, terrorist attacks” (see:http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism- Obstacle to Peace/Palestinian terror before 2000/ ) and “1,218 people have been killed by Palestinian violence and terrorism since September 2000” (see: http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism- Obstacle to Peace/Palestinian terror since 2000/Victims of Palestinian Violence and Terrorism sinc.htm).
> 
> The race-based, racist Zionist-run Apartheid State of Israel is a democracy by genocide. Of about 12 million Palestinians only the adults of 1.7 million Palestinian Israelis (21% of the Israeli population) can vote for the government ruling all of Palestine plus part of Lebanon and a near-completely ethnically cleansed part of Syria, albeit as third class citizens. 1.8 million Occupied Palestinians are abusively confined to the Gaza Concentration Camp and 2.5 million Occupied Palestinians live under highly abusive military rule in West Bank Bantustans. About 6 million Palestinians are forbidden to even live in Palestine. There are 5.9 million Jewish Israelis and 0.3 million non-Jewish and non-Arab Israelis.
> 
> *Since 1936, the ongoing Palestinian Genocide has involved about 2.0 million war- and occupation-related Palestinian deaths, 0.1 million Palestinians killed violently* (see:Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) , *1.9 million avoidable Palestinian deaths from war- , occupation- and expulsion-imposed deprivation, 7 million refugees. 3,000 Palestinian infants are passively murdered by Apartheid Israel each year, and 0.8 million Palestinian children are abusively confined to the Gaza Concentration Camp for the "crime" of being Indigenous Palestinians.*
> 
> Each year Apartheid Israel passively kills about 3,000 Occupied Palestinian infants, passively murders about 4,200 Occupied Palestinians through deprivation and violently kills another circa 600 Occupied Palestinians. Decent anti-racists around the World must Boycott Apartheid Israel and its racist supporters just as it successfully boycotted Apartheid Israel-supported Apartheid South Africa after the Sharpeville Massacre (69 Africans killed) (see: Boycott Apartheid Israel ). The racist Zionists and their supporters, notably the Neocon American and Zionist Imperialists (NAZIs), must be sidelined in public life as have been like racists such as the Nazis, neo-Nazis, Apartheiders and KKK (see “Palestinian Genocide”: Palestinian Genocide and the recent book “The Plight of the Palestinians”:New Book: 'The Plight of the Palestinians. A Long History of Destruction').
> 
> *Some key websites documenting views against racist Zionism and nuclear terrorist, democracy-by-genocide Apartheid Israel of outstanding, humanitarian, anti-racist Jewish and non-Jewish scholars, leaders and writers : *
> 
> *“Boycott Apartheid Israel”:Boycott Apartheid Israel.
> “Gaza Concentration Camp”:GAZA CONCENTRATION CAMP - the most horribly abused and largest concentration camp in the world today - Palestinian Genocide .
> 
> “Jews Against Racist Zionism”:Jews Against Racist Zionism .
> 
> “Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism”:Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism .
> 
> “Nuclear weapons ban , end poverty & reverse climate change”: NUCLEAR WEAPONS BAN, END POVERTY & REVERSE CLIMATE CHANGE - 300.org
> 
> “Palestinian Genocide”: Palestinian Genocide .
> 
> “Stop state terrorism” : Stop state terrorism .
> 
> "State crime and non-state terrorism":State crime and non-state terrorism .
> 
> Palestinian Genocide*


*Iran and Iraq remember war that cost more than a million lives*





Members of Iran's Basij militia march during a parade to commemorate the 30th anniversary of the Iran-Iraq war. Photograph: Morteza Nikoubazl/Reuters
Nostalgia is not the right word to describe how Iranians and Iraqis feel when they look back at the epic war they fought – one of the longest and bloodiest of the 20th century.

It began 30 years ago this week when Saddam Hussein launched what he hoped would be an easy victory over a disorganised enemy. By its end, nearly eight years later, more than 1 million people were dead and both countries deeply scarred. It has marked the politics of the Middle East ever since.

Commemorative concerts, photographic exhibitions and military parades bristling with missiles are being held across Iran, where the conflict is always referred to in Persian as the "sacred defence" or "the imposed war". Events were launched, symbolically, at Ayatollah Khomeini's mausoleum in Tehran.

Yet remembrance is not a regime monopoly. Mir Hossein Mousavi, the Green opposition leader who claimed victory in last year's disputed presidential elections, was prime minister throughout the war and refers – as do almost all official speeches on a national theme – to the blood of martyrs who are forever exalted. Endless battlefield images – young volunteers to the Basij militia charging across minefields, soldiers praying in muddy dugouts in an eastern version of Flanders fields – are shown on state TV.

In Iraq, where the war is associated with the darkest days of the Ba'athist regime, there are no celebrations. Five years ago the new government apologised to Iran for starting what was called at first "the whirlwind war" but soon became known officially as Qadisiyyat Saddam, a deliberately emotive reference to the famous Arab victory over the Persians in the seventh century.

Border clashes took place sporadically early in 1980 and, with Iran's armed forces weakened by purges, Saddam hoped to replace the deposed shah as regional strongman. He was alarmed, too, by the radicalising effect of the Islamic revolution on Iraq's restive Shia majority and wanted to improve access to the Gulf through the Shatt al-Arab.

Over time he enjoyed the discreet support of the west, with the US providing satellite intelligence on Iranian deployments and European countries supplying armaments and raw materials for gas and chemical weapons. Iran's continuing suspicions of America and Europe cannot be understood without remembering that grim period. Washington wanted both countries to bleed, but it feared Iran more.

Saddam began by attacking the oil-producing province of Khuzestan and captured Khorramshahr a month after fighting began. But it was, one historian has written, "a catastrophic miscalculation". Nor did he secure the mantle of Arab leadership he aspired to, even though the Saudis and the Gulf states bankrolled the war effort.

Iran, with a population of 50 million to Iraq's 17 million, mobilised to defend the revolution. By the summer of 1982 Iraq was on the defensive and remained so until the end in August 1988. The death toll, overall, was an estimated 1 million for Iran and 250,000-500,000 for Iraq.

In the west it often seemed, even at the time, like a forgotten war. Far more attention has been paid to later conflicts: Iraq's invasion of Kuwait in 1990 and the US-led invasion and occupation of 2003 which overthrew Saddam and changed the political map of the region.

But for those directly involved, memories of the Iran-Iraq war can still be raw and painful. Participants in a remarkable pair of interactive programmes broadcast by the BBC's Arabic and Persian services told terrible stories. Umm Muhammad wept quietly as she remembered loved ones who had died. Ubay, from Mosul, born in 1980, described growing up without his father, a prisoner of war in Iran for 20 years. Shapour, an Iranian living in Britain, provided a stark reminder of what geopolitics and grand strategy can mean for ordinary people. "Nobody wins wars," he said. "Everyone loses."

Naji, an Iraqi conscript, was blown up twice in the tank he drove. "You got used to it. People were being killed every day," he said. Bahman, an Iranian from Ahwaz on the southern front, was injured in a gas attack and still suffers the effects, as do thousands of other Iranians. Muhmmamad, a thirtysomething Iraqi, said: "I and my generation began our lives in war. And we are still at war."

New research is helping produce a fuller picture of the conflict, using once unthinkable access to official documents from the Saddam era. Analysis of them, says the academic Ibrahim al-Marashi (whose work was plagiarised by the British government for its 2003 "dodgy dossier" on Iraqi WMD), "can rewrite the history of large segments of Qadisiyyat Saddam".

A conference this week at the London School of Economics is looking, among other questions, at the motivation of the Basij, the role of oil, regional influences and the strategy of the US. It's a sure sign that one of the landmark events of the Middle East in the 20th century is starting to pass from memory into history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Barmin

Zek said:


> *Iran and Iraq remember war that cost more than a million lives*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Iran's Basij militia march during a parade to commemorate the 30th anniversary of the Iran-Iraq war. Photograph: Morteza Nikoubazl/Reuters
> Nostalgia is not the right word to describe how Iranians and Iraqis feel when they look back at the epic war they fought – one of the longest and bloodiest of the 20th century.
> 
> It began 30 years ago this week when Saddam Hussein launched what he hoped would be an easy victory over a disorganised enemy. By its end, nearly eight years later, more than 1 million people were dead and both countries deeply scarred. It has marked the politics of the Middle East ever since.
> 
> Commemorative concerts, photographic exhibitions and military parades bristling with missiles are being held across Iran, where the conflict is always referred to in Persian as the "sacred defence" or "the imposed war". Events were launched, symbolically, at Ayatollah Khomeini's mausoleum in Tehran.
> 
> Yet remembrance is not a regime monopoly. Mir Hossein Mousavi, the Green opposition leader who claimed victory in last year's disputed presidential elections, was prime minister throughout the war and refers – as do almost all official speeches on a national theme – to the blood of martyrs who are forever exalted. Endless battlefield images – young volunteers to the Basij militia charging across minefields, soldiers praying in muddy dugouts in an eastern version of Flanders fields – are shown on state TV.
> 
> In Iraq, where the war is associated with the darkest days of the Ba'athist regime, there are no celebrations. Five years ago the new government apologised to Iran for starting what was called at first "the whirlwind war" but soon became known officially as Qadisiyyat Saddam, a deliberately emotive reference to the famous Arab victory over the Persians in the seventh century.
> 
> Border clashes took place sporadically early in 1980 and, with Iran's armed forces weakened by purges, Saddam hoped to replace the deposed shah as regional strongman. He was alarmed, too, by the radicalising effect of the Islamic revolution on Iraq's restive Shia majority and wanted to improve access to the Gulf through the Shatt al-Arab.
> 
> Over time he enjoyed the discreet support of the west, with the US providing satellite intelligence on Iranian deployments and European countries supplying armaments and raw materials for gas and chemical weapons. Iran's continuing suspicions of America and Europe cannot be understood without remembering that grim period. Washington wanted both countries to bleed, but it feared Iran more.
> 
> Saddam began by attacking the oil-producing province of Khuzestan and captured Khorramshahr a month after fighting began. But it was, one historian has written, "a catastrophic miscalculation". Nor did he secure the mantle of Arab leadership he aspired to, even though the Saudis and the Gulf states bankrolled the war effort.
> 
> Iran, with a population of 50 million to Iraq's 17 million, mobilised to defend the revolution. By the summer of 1982 Iraq was on the defensive and remained so until the end in August 1988. The death toll, overall, was an estimated 1 million for Iran and 250,000-500,000 for Iraq.
> 
> In the west it often seemed, even at the time, like a forgotten war. Far more attention has been paid to later conflicts: Iraq's invasion of Kuwait in 1990 and the US-led invasion and occupation of 2003 which overthrew Saddam and changed the political map of the region.
> 
> But for those directly involved, memories of the Iran-Iraq war can still be raw and painful. Participants in a remarkable pair of interactive programmes broadcast by the BBC's Arabic and Persian services told terrible stories. Umm Muhammad wept quietly as she remembered loved ones who had died. Ubay, from Mosul, born in 1980, described growing up without his father, a prisoner of war in Iran for 20 years. Shapour, an Iranian living in Britain, provided a stark reminder of what geopolitics and grand strategy can mean for ordinary people. "Nobody wins wars," he said. "Everyone loses."
> 
> Naji, an Iraqi conscript, was blown up twice in the tank he drove. "You got used to it. People were being killed every day," he said. Bahman, an Iranian from Ahwaz on the southern front, was injured in a gas attack and still suffers the effects, as do thousands of other Iranians. Muhmmamad, a thirtysomething Iraqi, said: "I and my generation began our lives in war. And we are still at war."
> 
> New research is helping produce a fuller picture of the conflict, using once unthinkable access to official documents from the Saddam era. Analysis of them, says the academic Ibrahim al-Marashi (whose work was plagiarised by the British government for its 2003 "dodgy dossier" on Iraqi WMD), "can rewrite the history of large segments of Qadisiyyat Saddam".
> 
> A conference this week at the London School of Economics is looking, among other questions, at the motivation of the Basij, the role of oil, regional influences and the strategy of the US. It's a sure sign that one of the landmark events of the Middle East in the 20th century is starting to pass from memory into history.


What does a war in 30 years ago have to with this thread? The number is 300,000 for Iran and 400,000 for Iraq anyway.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran–Iraq_War

Btw 100,000,000 Europeans killed in WW1 & 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

Barmin said:


> What does a war in 30 years ago have to with this thread? The number is 300,000 anyway.
> 
> Btw 100,000,000 millions Europeans killed in WW2.


It has anything to do with this thread, u iranians fund terrorism all over the middle east and kill millions of people and yet claim that 30000 deaths (not 5million) as FACTS shows is a genocide, hypocritical as expected.
As for the MAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmin

Zek said:


> It has anything to do with this thread, u iranians fund terrorism all over the middle east and kill millions of people and yet claim that 30000 deaths (not 5million) as FACTS shows is a genocide, hypocritical as expected.
> As for the MAP


Terrorism comes from Zionism and wahhabim and u will pay for death toll of 5 million Palestinians.


----------



## Zek

Barmin said:


> Terrorism comes from Zionism and wahhabim and u will pay for death toll of 5 million Palestinian s.


ROFL, keep with the propaganda boy, if we'd kill 5million palestinians, no palestinian would left today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

I know its hard but request to all commentators from any side

please be civil, remain respectful to other posters and oppose and disagree gracefully.

your race, your country, your faith your religion, your ideology and your political stance is dear to you YES?
then please don't insult your opponent.

its easy to talk on things were everyone agrees and has same taste in jokes and fun , hard part is to talk respectfully where the emotions can run high and there are bitter disagreements.

*good luck
for all its worth*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zek

Irfan Baloch said:


> I know its hard but request to all commentators from any side
> 
> please be civil, remain respectful to other posters and oppose and disagree gracefully.
> 
> your race, your country, your faith your religion, your ideology and your political stance is dear to you YES?
> then please don't insult your opponent.
> 
> its easy to talk on things were everyone agrees and has same taste in jokes and fun , hard part is to talk respectfully where the emotions can run high and there are bitter disagreements.
> 
> *good luck
> for all its worth*


If anyone would post propaganda against Pakistan in this forum, he'd get instant ban but false propaganda against Israel is common here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Barmin said:


> What does a war in 30 years ago have to with this thread? The number is 300,000 for Iran and 400,000 for Iraq anyway.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran–Iraq_War
> 
> Btw 100,000,000 Europeans killed in WW1 & 2.


he made a very valid point
instead of name calling just look for your selves
a Muslim with power is a grave danger to any other Muslim around him
look at the examples in the middle east Africa and Asia
dont know how many have been killed by this Wahabi vs Shia conflict over decades. how about that?

do you think others really care which Muslim is a wahabi genocidal maniac or a Shia victim or a Sunni caught in between the two? for the rest of the world every Muslim is one and the same and Muslims have next to no regard for each other proven by their mutual destructive records for centuries to this date... 

so it seems very hypocritical that Muslims teach humanity to others when they are worse offenders. Nothing wrong with raising the Palestinian issue but it would carry more weight if someone neutral and unbiased who raised this issue who doesnt have the blood of innocent people on his own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Desert Fox

Adir-M said:


> *5,100,000 Palestinians have been killed *
> *ok retarded *


Still more believable than the 6 million Jews who have been dying over and over again since 1880's

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zek

Desert Fox said:


> Still more believable than the 6 million Jews who have been dying over and over again since 1880's


Yep, all the millions of jews from EU just vanished from earth and went to live in mars.
Countries who were part of the genocide of jews in the holocaust had lists of jews before the holocaust and those who left after, and most is documented.


----------



## Barmin

Irfan Baloch said:


> he made a very valid point
> instead of name calling just look for your selves
> a Muslim with power is a grave danger to any other Muslim around him
> look at the examples in the middle east Africa and Asia
> dont know how many have been killed by this Wahabi vs Shia conflict over decades. how about that?
> 
> do you think others really care which Muslim is a wahabi genocidal maniac or a Shia victim or a Sunni caught in between the two? for the rest of the world every Muslim is one and the same and Muslims have next to no regard for each other proven by their mutual destructive records for centuries to this date...
> 
> so it seems very hypocritical that Muslims teach humanity to others when they are worse offenders. Nothing wrong with raising the Palestinian issue but it would carry more weight if someone neutral and unbiased who raised this issue who doesnt have the blood of innocent people on his own hands.


Unfortunately today's Islamic terrorism in the world is because of wahhabi schools in saudia.

Anyway a regular Sunni or Shia Muslim never suicide him/herself to kill Muslims. All of the ones that do such actions are brainwashed wahhabis.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zek said:


> If anyone would post propaganda against Pakistan in this forum, he'd get instant ban but false propaganda against Israel is common here


I know what you are talking about
you might disagree with the extent of Palestinian numbers killed or thrown out of their homes and the historical and political context of it but completely dismissing it is also far from truth.

I already acknowledged that this issue is so sensitive that its hard to be neutral and fair. I am sorry.
you are welcome to post your counter narrative in best possible manner with grace and intellect and let the neutral reader decide.

lastly, there is a lot of anti Pakistan material posted on this website. the constant criticism of our leaders our military and our religion is posted by fellow Pakistanis and other people.
people dont just get banned because its against the Pakistani ideology. but when they are trolling, insulting or picking up personal fight or glorifying genocide terrorism etc. 
people have acknowledged that for a Pakistani forum we do allow space to alternate views much more than other forums.
yes we have weaknesses but with the help of good posters like yourself we will make it better

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

Zek said:


> Yep, all the millions of jews from EU just vanished from earth and went to live in mars.
> Countries who were part of the genocide of jews in the holocaust had lists of jews before the holocaust and those who left after, and most is documented.


Well, too bad buddy. This ain't Germany where you can ban and arrest people for questioning "muh shoah". 

So again, how many times were 6 million Jews exterminated in history over and over again?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zek

Irfan Baloch said:


> I know what you are talking about
> you might disagree with the extent of Palestinian numbers killed or thrown out of their homes and the historical and political context of it but completely dismissing it is also far from truth.
> 
> I already acknowledged that this issue is so sensitive that its hard to be neutral and fair. I am sorry.
> you are welcome to post your counter narrative in best possible manner with grace and intellect and let the neutral reader decide.
> 
> lastly, there is a lot of anti Pakistan material posted on this website. the constant criticism of our leaders our military and our religion is posted by fellow Pakistanis and other people.
> people dont just get banned because its against the Pakistani ideology. but when they are trolling, insulting or picking up personal fight or glorifying genocide terrorism etc.
> people have acknowledged that for a Pakistani forum we do allow space to alternate views much more than other forums.
> yes we have weaknesses but with the help of good posters like yourself we will make it better
> 
> thanks


First, before I comment I'd like to point out that I appreciate ur comments, it's nice to objective comments once in a while.
As for the Palestinian issue, both sides suffer from this conflict, and most comments in this forum is either biased or one sided.
I believe that nation can't live by the sword for ever and a solution must be found.
In order to conduct a serious discussion about this issue, people who actually know the history and the facts about this conflict should comment, and not those who post biased propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Barmin said:


> Unfortunately today's Islamic terrorism in the world is because of wahhabi schools in saudia.



explain it to a non-Muslim and he wont give a damn.

to anyone else it is hard to explain the Najadi vs shia concept. so a Quran, and Muslim name with Kalima is enough for anyone to brush us all together.

the terrorists say they are muslims.. the world agrees with them. the terrorists get bank rolled by their backers 
you know what? even I am fed up and tired of this wahabi vs moderate peace loving Muslim debate and differentiation
our argument gets sectarian. we really need introspection before we can become judges.
how many Muslim countries accommodated Palestinians? I know Israel does excessive things but what is more dear? piece of land or life? yes this way Osrael will win and expand even more but then stop complaining. stop discriminating people on sect and stop this madness in middle east and offer a better and peaceful solution from a unified position of strength. people of Israel are human as well they value life and love and peace too.. their people including armymen speak up against the atrocities committed by the Israeli regimes.. that takes guts how many of us speak against our own policies? I know its not simple

but please stay civil and polite. the issue is political and humanitarian. dont insult people this will never get us anywhere. 
I dont like burning of flags and cursing a race or religion I find it very low and uncivilised act and puts us in the league of fascists and barbarians.. I rather my words and actions are identified with people who are civilised,


----------



## Zek

Desert Fox said:


> Apparently 6 million of your people were being "exterminated" in 1890, 1901, 1921, and then 1943 lol. So that means that:


LOL, what?
In the holocaust around 6 million people and even the countries who commited the crime admit this, what more do u want?
this is DOCUMENTED with FACTS


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Adir-M said:


> Zek there is no need to explain yourself
> you talking with a ****


again I request to refrain from name calling
sometimes its worth it
your audience is way bigger than what you imagine sometimes.
sometimes its useful for those who are interested to know more from neutral perspective but are disappointed when the insults are flying from both sides


----------



## Desert Fox

Zek said:


> LOL, what?
> In the holocaust around 6 million people and even the countries who commited the crime admit this, what more do u want?
> this is DOCUMENTED with FACTS


But what about the 6 million exterminated in 1921 by Russia? (as mentioned in your zionist owned New York Times???) How could you forget the 6 million exterminated in 1890, 1901, and 1921 lol? Why is it always the perfect 6,000,000 figure?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zek said:


> LOL, what?
> In the holocaust around 6 million people and even the countries who commited the crime admit this, what more do u want?
> this is DOCUMENTED with FACTS


I am sorry .. I didnt delete the comment quick enough you shouldnt have quoted that comment

the holocaust is a human tragedy and there is nothing funny about it.


----------



## Barmin

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain it to a non-Muslim and he wont give a damn.


Your statement is true, but we should raise a line between Wahhabism and the real Islam which has nothing to with man made wahhabi sect.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Desert Fox said:


> But what about the 6 million exterminated in 1921 by Russia? (as mentioned in your zionist owned New York Times???) How could you forget the 6 million exterminated in 1890, 1901, and 1921 lol? Why is it always the perfect 6,000,000 figure?
> 
> View attachment 284594​


please be considerate when commenting on such tragedies. you shouldnt expect any sympathy for your side if you show lack of respect for others.

some times these round numbers are just for reference and their inaccuracy doesnt change the facts that people suffered.
the genocide of Jews before and specially the holocaust is a human tragedy, not just Jewish one one can argue over numbers but thats missing the point.. so as a fellow human we must not make fun of it otherwise we loose the chance that anyone else will care for the muslim victims of today and the past

temporarily locked for moderation and for emotions to cool down
I promise to re-open in next ten minutes if we all agree that we will treat each other as we want to be treated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Desert Fox said:


> Well, too bad buddy. This ain't Germany where you can ban and arrest people for questioning "muh shoah".
> 
> So again, how many times were 6 million Jews exterminated in history over and over again?
> 
> View attachment 284590​


You mean to say Holocaust happened repeatedly in history? 
Or may be only Hitler trolled the World? And actually it was Stalin who killed "60Million" Jews......?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

Desert Fox said:


> But what about the 6 million exterminated in 1921 by Russia? (as mentioned in your zionist owned New York Times???) How could you forget the 6 million exterminated in 1890, 1901, and 1921 lol? Why is it always the perfect 6,000,000 figure?
> 
> View attachment 284594​


Their were pogroms against jews in Russia empire but not 6 millions
Anti-Jewish pogroms in the Russian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tipu7

Zek said:


> Their were pogroms against jews in Russia empire but not 6 millions
> Anti-Jewish pogroms in the Russian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


May be 5.9 Million..'...?

After all every one try to score "Jew kills" in the scale of Millions???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

Tipu7 said:


> May be 5.9 Million..'...?
> 
> After all every one try to score "Jew kills" in the scale of Millions???


I said that 6 millions werent killed in Russian pogroms against jews, but u're trying to trollin me?
I gave u a wikipedia link, I suggest u look into it


----------



## Tipu7

Zek said:


> I said that 6 millions werent killed in Russian pogroms against jews, but u're trying to trollin me?
> I gave u a wikipedia link, I suggest u look into it


German did Gas Chamber Holocaust......
What type of Holocaust Russian did? ...... VODKA holocaust......?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

Tipu7 said:


> German did Gas Chamber Holocaust......
> What type of Holocaust Russian did? ...... VODKA holocaust......?


Did u see me writing holocaust in my statements?I said "pogroms" - A *pogrom* is a violent riot aimed at massacre or persecution of an ethnic or religious group, particularly one aimed at Jews. The term originally entered the English language to describe 19th- and 20th-centuryattacks on Jews in the Russian Empire (mostly within the Pale of Settlement in present-day Ukraine and Belarus). Similar attacks against Jews at other times and places also became retrospectively known as pogroms. The word is now also sometimes used to describe publicly sanctioned purgative attacks against non-Jewish ethnic or religious groups.[4][5][6][7][8]


----------



## Tipu7

Zek said:


> Did u see me writing holocaust in my statements?I said "pogroms" - A *pogrom* is a violent riot aimed at massacre or persecution of an ethnic or religious group, particularly one aimed at Jews. The term originally entered the English language to describe 19th- and 20th-centuryattacks on Jews in the Russian Empire (mostly within the Pale of Settlement in present-day Ukraine and Belarus). Similar attacks against Jews at other times and places also became retrospectively known as pogroms. The word is now also sometimes used to describe publicly sanctioned purgative attacks against non-Jewish ethnic or religious groups.[4][5][6][7][8]


Okay now listen

The nations who have mass killed Jews are Germans, Russians and Romans.
Muslims, have never masskilled the Jews, never ever.
Today the Jew of Israel carry raw hatred towards Muslims, particularly Arabs.....
Why is that? Just look at conditions of Gaza what you guys have done there..... check the level of mentality of Your Rulings class, their extremists thoughts and actions are comparable to those of ISIS & AQ.
You cannot justify mass killings of Palestinians by mentioning Holocaust and stuff like that......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

Tipu7 said:


> Okay now listen
> 
> The nations who have mass killed Jews are Germans, Russians and Romans.
> Muslims, have never masskilled the Jews, never ever.
> Today the Jew of Israel carry raw hatred towards Muslims, particularly Arabs.....
> Why is that? Just look at conditions of Gaza what you guys have done there..... check the level of mentality of Your Rulings class, their extremists thoughts and actions are comparable to those of ISIS & AQ.
> You cannot justify mass killings of Palestinians by mentioning Holocaust and stuff like that......


Muslims did kill jews before Israel was formed , in the british mandate.
Gaza is ruled by Hamas which is launching attacks against Israel and call for the destruction of Israel, and violently taken over the gaza strip.
Both Egypt and Israel keep the blockade for this very reason.
Israel does not occupy gaza strip, and they gave it back in order to see how the palestinians can govern themselves, instead of choosing to evolve and civilize, they chose the path of war.
Comparing Israel with ISIS and AL qaida is foolish and baseless propaganda, Israel give daily food and medicine to the palestinians, both in gaza strip and in west bank, and even give medical care to terrorists and their families in numerous occasions


----------



## Tipu7

Zek said:


> Muslims did kill jews before Israel was formed ,


How many Million ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Tipu7 said:


> Okay now listen
> 
> The nations who have mass killed Jews are Germans, Russians and Romans.
> Muslims, have never masskilled the Jews, never ever.



_*Farhud*_ (Arabic: الفرهود‎) refers to the pogrom or "violent dispossession" carried out against the Jewish population of Baghdad, Iraq, 
Farhud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *Hebron massacre*
*1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Adir-M said:


> Zek there is no need to explain yourself
> you talking with a retard troll



Your abusive wording is reported Mr. not retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

While Jewish communities in Islamic countries fared better overall than those in Christian lands in Europe, J*ews were no strangers to persecution and humiliation among the Arabs*. As Princeton University historian Bernard Lewis has written: “The Golden Age of equal rights was a myth, and belief in it was a result, more than a cause, of Jewish sympathy for Islam.”17

Muhammad, the founder of Islam, traveled to Medina in 622 A.D. to attract followers to his new faith. When the Jews of Medina refused to recognize Muhammad as their Prophet, two of the major Jewish tribes were expelled. In 627, Muhammad’s followers killed between 600 and 900 of the men, and divided the surviving Jewish women and children amongst themselves.18

The Muslim attitude toward Jews is reflected in various verses throughout the Koran, the holy book of the Islamic faith. “They [the Children of Israel] were consigned to humiliation and wretchedness. They brought the wrath of God upon themselves, and this because they used to deny God’s signs and kill His Prophets unjustly and because they disobeyed and were transgressors” (Sura 2:61). According to the Koran, the Jews try to introduce corruption (5:64), have always been disobedient (5:78), and are enemies of Allah, the Prophet and the angels (2:97-98).

Jews were generally viewed with contempt by their Muslim neighbors; peaceful coexistence between the two groups involved the subordination and degradation of the Jews. In the ninth century, Baghdad’s Caliph al-Mutawakkil designated a yellow badge for Jews, setting a precedent that would be followed centuries later in Nazi Germany.19

At various times, Jews in Muslim lands lived in relative peace and thrived culturally and economically. The position of the Jews was never secure, however, and changes in the political or social climate would often lead to persecution, violence and death.

When Jews were perceived as having achieved too comfortable a position in Islamic society, anti-Semitism would surface, often with devastating results. On December 30, 1066, Joseph HaNagid, the Jewish vizier of Granada, Spain, was crucified by an Arab mob that proceeded to raze the Jewish quarter of the city and slaughter its 5,000 inhabitants. The riot was incited by Muslim preachers who had angrily objected to what they saw as inordinate Jewish political power.

Similarly, in 1465, Arab mobs in Fez slaughtered thousands of Jews, leaving only 11 alive, after a Jewish deputy vizier treated a Muslim woman in “an offensive manner.” The killings touched off a wave of similar massacres throughout Morocco.20

Other mass murders of Jews in Arab lands occurred in Morocco in the 8th century, where whole communities were wiped out by the Muslim ruler Idris I; North Africa in the 12th century, where the Almohads either forcibly converted or decimated several communities; Libya in 1785, where Ali Burzi Pasha murdered hundreds of Jews; Algiers, where Jews were massacred in 1805, 1815 and 1830; and Marrakesh, Morocco, where more than 300 Jews were murdered between 1864 and 1880.21

Decrees ordering the destruction of synagogues were enacted in Egypt and Syria (1014, 1293-4, 1301-2),Iraq (854-859, 1344) and Yemen (1676). Despite the Koran’s prohibition, Jews were forced to convert to Islam or face death in Yemen (1165 and 1678), Morocco (1275, 1465 and 1790-92) and Baghdad (1333 and 1344).22

The situation of Jews in Arab lands reached a low point in the 19th century. Jews in most of North Africa (including Algeria, Tunisia, Egypt, Libya and Morocco) were forced to live in ghettos. In Morocco, which contained the largest Jewish community in the Islamic Diaspora, Jews were made to walk barefoot or wear shoes of straw when outside the ghetto. Even Muslim children participated in the degradation of Jews, by throwing stones at them or harassing them in other ways. The frequency of anti-Jewish violence increased, and many Jews were executed on charges of apostasy. Ritual murder accusations against the Jews became commonplace in the Ottoman Empire.23

As distinguished Orientalist G.E. von Grunebaum has written:

It would not be difficult to put together the names of a very sizeable number Jewish subjects or citizens of the Islamic area who have attained to high rank, to power, to great financial influence, to significant and recognized intellectual attainment; and the same could be done for Christians. But it would again not be difficult to compile a lengthy list of persecutions, arbitrary confiscations, attempted forced conversions, or pogroms.24

The danger for Jews became even greater as a showdown approached in the UN. The Syrian delegate, Faris el-Khouri, warned: “Unless the Palestine problem is settled, we shall have difficulty in protecting and safeguarding the Jews in the Arab world.”25

More than a thousand Jews were killed in anti-Jewish rioting during the 1940’s in Iraq, Libya, Egypt, Syriaand Yemen.26 This helped trigger the mass exodus of Jews from Arab countries.


----------



## Zek

Tipu7 said:


> How many Million ?


Who said millions?
Arab–Israeli conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In 1929, after a demonstration by Vladimir Jabotinsky's political group Betar at the Western Wall, riots started in Jerusalem and expanded throughout Mandatory Palestine; Arabs murdered 67 Jews in the city of Hebron, in what became known as the Hebron massacre.
The *1947–48 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine* was the first phase of the 1948 Palestine war. It broke out after the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution on 29 November 1947 recommending the adoption of the Partition Plan for Palestine.[4] When the British Mandate of Palestine expired on 14 May 1948, and with the Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Israel, the surrounding Arab states, Egypt, Transjordan, Iraq and Syria invaded what had just ceased to be Mandatory Palestine,[5] and immediately attacked Israeli forces and several Jewish settlements.[6] The conflict then turned into the1948 Arab–Israeli War.

During the civil war, the Jewish and Arab communities of Palestine clashed (the latter supported by the Arab Liberation Army) while the British, who had the obligation to maintain order,[7][8] organized their withdrawal and intervened only on an occasional basis.
1947–48 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Franco-Syrian War erupted in March 1920, as an attempt to establish an Arab Hashemite Kingdom in all of the Levant. In a number of notable incidents the war spilled into neighbouring Mandatory Palestine, including the Battle of Tel Hai in March 1920. Further, in April 1920, Amin al-Husseini and other Arab leaders initiated the 1920 Jerusalem riots where 10 people were killed and 250 others wounded. Several women were raped and two synagogues fired. Jews were particularly shocked by these events and viewed the events as a pogrom.[18]


Intercommunal conflict in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim countries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In 1941, immediately following the British victory in the Anglo-Iraqi War, riots known as the Farhud broke out in Baghdad in the power vacuum following the collapse of the pro-Axis government of Rashid Ali al-Gaylani while the city was in a state of instability. 180 Jews were killed and another 240 wounded; 586 Jewish-owned businesses were looted and 99 Jewish houses were destroyed.[96]
The reasons for the exodus included push factors, such as persecution, antisemitism, political instability,[15] poverty[15] and expulsion, together with pull factors, such as the desire to fulfill Zionist yearnings or find a better economic status and a secure home in Europe or the Americas


----------



## Tipu7

Adir-M said:


> _*Farhud*_ (Arabic: الفرهود‎) refers to the pogrom or "violent dispossession" carried out against the Jewish population of Baghdad, Iraq,
> Farhud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The *Hebron massacre*
> *1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


How many Million Jews are killed by Arabs so far?



Zek said:


> Who said millions?
> Arab–Israeli conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In 1929, after a demonstration by Vladimir Jabotinsky's political group Betar at the Western Wall, riots started in Jerusalem and expanded throughout Mandatory Palestine; Arabs murdered 67 Jews in the city of Hebron, in what became known as the Hebron massacre.
> The *1947–48 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine* was the first phase of the 1948 Palestine war. It broke out after the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution on 29 November 1947 recommending the adoption of the Partition Plan for Palestine.[4] When the British Mandate of Palestine expired on 14 May 1948, and with the Declaration of the Establishment of the State of Israel, the surrounding Arab states, Egypt, Transjordan, Iraq and Syria invaded what had just ceased to be Mandatory Palestine,[5] and immediately attacked Israeli forces and several Jewish settlements.[6] The conflict then turned into the1948 Arab–Israeli War.
> 
> During the civil war, the Jewish and Arab communities of Palestine clashed (the latter supported by the Arab Liberation Army) while the British, who had the obligation to maintain order,[7][8] organized their withdrawal and intervened only on an occasional basis.
> 1947–48 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The Franco-Syrian War erupted in March 1920, as an attempt to establish an Arab Hashemite Kingdom in all of the Levant. In a number of notable incidents the war spilled into neighbouring Mandatory Palestine, including the Battle of Tel Hai in March 1920. Further, in April 1920, Amin al-Husseini and other Arab leaders initiated the 1920 Jerusalem riots where 10 people were killed and 250 others wounded. Several women were raped and two synagogues fired. Jews were particularly shocked by these events and viewed the events as a pogrom.[18]
> 
> 
> Intercommunal conflict in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My question
How many Jews are killed by Arabs?


----------



## Anees

All Are silent about Current Syrian War also ???


----------



## Adir-M

Tipu7 said:


> How many Jews are killed by Arabs?


I don't know the exactly numbers but before israel was formed agine there was a atrocity made by muslims and they are documents that prove that .

My grand parents suffer from the iraqi faruds


----------



## Atlanticore

Zek said:


> If anyone would post propaganda against Pakistan in this forum, he'd get instant ban but false propaganda against Israel is common here


Israeli Atrocities are officially recognized by UN Human Rights commission and It was came into attention in Geneva Conventions too. It is believed that , Israel is using the security conditions as a pretext to impose its Palestinian-Arabs free policy with Collective Punishments and planned Genocide.
Now, If you think UN is spreading propaganda. Then why are you even part of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The 5 Million to 10 Million mark is acceptable mark by UN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Barmin said:


> Go back to your houses in Europe you Muslim killers! Hitler is died for 79 years
> 
> This is U.N statistic you Zionist goon.
> 
> *a) Killing* - about 5,100,000 Palestinians killed since 1948; post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Israeli ignoring of the Geneva Convention; 254 OPT Palestinians killed by the Israeli military in the LAST 2 MONTHS OF 2008 ALONE, 301 killed thus last year (latest UNRWA data; see above).


Go back to Saudi Arabia!



Barmin said:


> Terrorism comes from Zionism and wahhabim and u will pay for death toll of 5 million Palestinians.


Maybe you should be more concern about billions of your missing brain cells, but then again you dont have with what to be concern to begin with.


----------



## GBU-28

This thread title 

The Iranis are pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

The Israelis don't want genocide. It's more like pro longing their suffering. They could deport all of them if they wanted to (without any consequences of course). And there's a reason for that.


----------



## 500

I dont know why this imbecile is allowed to post. Here Palestinian population growth. Note growth since 1948:







http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story559.html



M.A.R.S. said:


> Well 5 million causalities are a bit exaggerated
> 
> Recorded Palestinian causalities from 1987 is around 8000 to 12000. And Palestinian causalities before 1990's are not really well recorded. It was really high but certainly was not in millions.
> 
> View attachment 284553


A bit? Its exaggerated more than 300 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zek

500 said:


> I dont know why this imbecile is allowed to post. Here Palestinian population growth. Note growth since 1948:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story559.html


I just heard a bubble exploding, u just smashed this guy's propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Irfan Baloch said:


> please be considerate when commenting on such tragedies. you shouldnt expect any sympathy for your side if you show lack of respect for others.
> 
> some times these round numbers are just for reference and their inaccuracy doesnt change the facts that people suffered.
> the genocide of Jews before and specially the holocaust is a human tragedy, not just Jewish one one can argue over numbers but thats missing the point.. so as a fellow human we must not make fun of it otherwise we loose the chance that anyone else will care for the muslim victims of today and the past
> 
> temporarily locked for moderation and for emotions to cool down
> I promise to re-open in next ten minutes if we all agree that we will treat each other as we want to be treated


Sure, if you want to believe that six million Jews were exterminated 4 times within 100 years in four different holocausts, then be my guest. But to someone who actually applies their logical thinking the apparent fraud in this whole six million number would be obvious. *Somehow these six million Jews magically reincarnate themselves to be exterminated all over again four times in 3 different places. *

5 years before WW2 ended and *2 years before alleged German gassings even began*, it was already deduced that exactly 6 million Jews were going to die  :




​
@Nilgiri @DesertFox97 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Psychic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

Whatever, there was in a Past an Empire where Muslims, Jews and Christians lived even before that Empires time and on his time in Peace.

But your ancestors don´t want this Peace, now you all got what you deserve you Arabs or Israelis or what kind you are all go and killyourself any further please.


----------



## Desert Fox

Lol, here's another gem. These pathetic Zionist Jews never fail to amuse. Apparently this was supposed to be the next stop of the magical six million reincarnating Jews to be holocausted by the Iraqis this time:






@DesertFox97 @Nilgiri @Foxtrot-Bravo @Psychic​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Desert Fox said:


> Sure, if you want to believe that six million Jews were exterminated 4 times within 100 years in four different holocausts


*You are lying*. No one claimed that.



> 5 years before WW2 ended and *2 years before alleged German gassings even began*, it was already deduced that exactly 6 million Jews were going to die


6 million was Jewish population of Europe in 1940, beside the USSR which was allied to Germany then.


----------



## Zek

Desert Fox said:


> Lol, here's another gem. These pathetic Zionist Jews never fail to amuse people. Apparently this was supposed to be the next stop of the magical six million reincarnating Jews to be holocausted by the Iraqis this time:
> 
> View attachment 284717
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Nilgiri @Foxtrot-Bravo @Psychic​


n the 1930s, the situation of the Jews in Iraq deteriorated. Previously, the growing Iraqi Arab nationalist sentiment included Iraqi Jews as fellow Arabs,[17] but these views changed with the introduction of Nazi propaganda and the ongoing conflict in the Palestinian Mandate. Despite protestations of their loyalty to Iraq, Iraqi Jews were increasingly subject to discrimination and anti-Jewish actions. In September 1934, following the appointment ofArshad al-Umari as the new minister of economics and communications, tens of Jews were dismissed from their posts in that ministry; and, subsequently, there were unofficial quotas of Jews that could be appointed in the civil service or admitted to secondary schools and colleges.[18] Zionist activity had continued covertly even after 1929, but in 1935 the last two Palestinian Jewish teachers were deported, and the president of the Zionist organization was put on trial and ultimately required to leave the country.[19]

Following the collapse of Rashid Ali's pro-Axis coup, the Farhud ("violent dispossession") pogrom of June 1 and 2, 1941, broke out in Baghdad in which approximately 200 Jews were murdered (some sources put the number higher[20]), and up to 2,000 injured—damages to property were estimated at $3 million (US$ 48 million in 2016). There was also looting in many other cities at around the same time. Afterwards, Zionist emissaries from Palestine were sent to teach Iraqi Jews self-defense, which they were eager to learn.[14]
In 1948, the country was placed under martial law, and the penalties for Zionism were increased. Courts martial were used to intimidate wealthy Jews, Jews were again dismissed from civil service, quotas were placed on university positions, Jewish businesses were boycotted (E. Black, p. 347) and Shafiq Ades (one of the most important anti-Zionist Jewish businessmen in the country) was arrested and publicly hanged for allegedly selling goods to Israel, shocking the community (Tripp, 123). The Jewish community general sentiment was that if a man as well connected and powerful as Shafiq Ades could be eliminated by the state, other Jews would not be protected any longer.[23] Additionally, like most Arab League states, Iraq forbade any legal emigration of its Jews on the grounds that they might go to Israel and could strengthen that state. At the same time, increasing government oppression of the Jews fueled by anti-Israeli sentiment together with public expressions of antisemitism created an atmosphere of fear and uncertainty.

1948, the year of Israel's independence was a rough year for the Jews of Iraq:


In July 1948, the government passed a law making all Zionist activity punishable by execution, with a minimum sentence of seven years imprisonment.
On August 28, 1948, Jews were forbidden to engage in banking or foreign currency transactions.
In September 1948, Jews were dismissed from the railways, the post office, the telegraph department and the Finance Ministry on the ground that they were suspected of "sabotage and treason".
On October 8, 1948, the issuance of export and import licenses to Jewish merchants was forbidden.
On October 19, 1948, the discharge of all Jewish officials and workers from all governmental departments was ordered.
In October, the Egyptian paper, El-Ahram, estimated that as a result of arrests, trials and sequestration of property, the Iraqi treasury collected some 20 million dinars or the equivalent of 80 million U.S. dollars.
On December 2, 1948, the Iraq government suggested to oil companies operating in Iraq that no Jewish employees be accepted.[24]
"With very few exceptions, only Jews wore watches. On spotting one that looked expensive, a policeman had approached the owner as if to ask the hour. Once assured the man was Jewish, he relieved him of the timepiece and took him into custody. The watch, he told the judge, contained a tiny wireless; he'd caught the Jew, he claimed, sending military secrets to the Zionists in Palestine. Without examining the "evidence" or asking any questions, the judge pronounced his sentence. The "traitor" went to prison, the watch to the policeman as reward." (Haddad, p. 176).[25]

In 19 February 1949 , Nuri al-Said acknowledged the bad treatment that the Jews had been victims of in Iraq during the recent months. He warned that unless Israel behaved itself, events might take place concerning the IraqiJews.[26]


Eh, If I was a jew that lived in Iraq when or after the holocaust happened, I'd think the Iraq had gas chambers too


----------



## The Sandman

Irfan Baloch said:


> so as a fellow human we must not make fun of it otherwise we loose the chance that anyone else will care for the muslim victims of today and the past


No one is making fun of anyone here m8 but do look at the facts and than decide no one's denying that jews didn't died in WW2 yes they died millions of ppl died cuz it was a World War but this holocaust thing it just not true but it's my personal opinion but still do look at the facts, here is actually a very good video on this though a little advice if u can avoid the last few min but do look at the facts in the beginning 







Desert Fox said:


> Sure, if you want to believe that six million Jews were exterminated 4 times within 100 years in four different holocausts, then be my guest. But to someone who actually applies their logical thinking the apparent fraud in this whole six million number would be obvious. *Somehow these six million Jews magically reincarnate themselves to be exterminated all over again four times in 3 different places. *
> 
> 5 years before WW2 ended and *2 years before alleged German gassings even began*, it was already deduced that exactly 6 million Jews were going to die  :
> 
> View attachment 284715​
> ​
> @Nilgiri @DesertFox97 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Psychic





Desert Fox said:


> Lol, here's another gem. These pathetic Zionist Jews never fail to amuse. Apparently this was supposed to be the next stop of the magical six million reincarnating Jews to be holocausted by the Iraqis this time:
> 
> View attachment 284717
> 
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Nilgiri @Foxtrot-Bravo @Psychic​


 u r always ready to counter everything with facts m8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

*Apparently Germany supplied Iraq with gas chambers in the 1980's to gas Jews*  Did the American ever discover these gas chambers lol??






Zek said:


> n the 1930s, the situation of the Jews in Iraq deteriorated. Previously, the growing Iraqi Arab nationalist sentiment included Iraqi Jews as fellow Arabs,[17] but these views changed with the introduction of Nazi propaganda and the ongoing conflict in the Palestinian Mandate. Despite protestations of their loyalty to Iraq, Iraqi Jews were increasingly subject to discrimination and anti-Jewish actions. In September 1934, following the appointment ofArshad al-Umari as the new minister of economics and communications, tens of Jews were dismissed from their posts in that ministry; and, subsequently, there were unofficial quotas of Jews that could be appointed in the civil service or admitted to secondary schools and colleges.[18] Zionist activity had continued covertly even after 1929, but in 1935 the last two Palestinian Jewish teachers were deported, and the president of the Zionist organization was put on trial and ultimately required to leave the country.[19]
> 
> Following the collapse of Rashid Ali's pro-Axis coup, the Farhud ("violent dispossession") pogrom of June 1 and 2, 1941, broke out in Baghdad in which approximately 200 Jews were murdered (some sources put the number higher[20]), and up to 2,000 injured—damages to property were estimated at $3 million (US$ 48 million in 2016). There was also looting in many other cities at around the same time. Afterwards, Zionist emissaries from Palestine were sent to teach Iraqi Jews self-defense, which they were eager to learn.[14]
> In 1948, the country was placed under martial law, and the penalties for Zionism were increased. Courts martial were used to intimidate wealthy Jews, Jews were again dismissed from civil service, quotas were placed on university positions, Jewish businesses were boycotted (E. Black, p. 347) and Shafiq Ades (one of the most important anti-Zionist Jewish businessmen in the country) was arrested and publicly hanged for allegedly selling goods to Israel, shocking the community (Tripp, 123). The Jewish community general sentiment was that if a man as well connected and powerful as Shafiq Ades could be eliminated by the state, other Jews would not be protected any longer.[23] Additionally, like most Arab League states, Iraq forbade any legal emigration of its Jews on the grounds that they might go to Israel and could strengthen that state. At the same time, increasing government oppression of the Jews fueled by anti-Israeli sentiment together with public expressions of antisemitism created an atmosphere of fear and uncertainty.
> 
> 1948, the year of Israel's independence was a rough year for the Jews of Iraq:
> 
> 
> In July 1948, the government passed a law making all Zionist activity punishable by execution, with a minimum sentence of seven years imprisonment.
> On August 28, 1948, Jews were forbidden to engage in banking or foreign currency transactions.
> In September 1948, Jews were dismissed from the railways, the post office, the telegraph department and the Finance Ministry on the ground that they were suspected of "sabotage and treason".
> On October 8, 1948, the issuance of export and import licenses to Jewish merchants was forbidden.
> On October 19, 1948, the discharge of all Jewish officials and workers from all governmental departments was ordered.
> In October, the Egyptian paper, El-Ahram, estimated that as a result of arrests, trials and sequestration of property, the Iraqi treasury collected some 20 million dinars or the equivalent of 80 million U.S. dollars.
> On December 2, 1948, the Iraq government suggested to oil companies operating in Iraq that no Jewish employees be accepted.[24]
> "With very few exceptions, only Jews wore watches. On spotting one that looked expensive, a policeman had approached the owner as if to ask the hour. Once assured the man was Jewish, he relieved him of the timepiece and took him into custody. The watch, he told the judge, contained a tiny wireless; he'd caught the Jew, he claimed, sending military secrets to the Zionists in Palestine. Without examining the "evidence" or asking any questions, the judge pronounced his sentence. The "traitor" went to prison, the watch to the policeman as reward." (Haddad, p. 176).[25]
> 
> In 19 February 1949 , Nuri al-Said acknowledged the bad treatment that the Jews had been victims of in Iraq during the recent months. He warned that unless Israel behaved itself, events might take place concerning the IraqiJews.[26]
> 
> 
> Eh, If I was a jew that lived in Iraq when or after the holocaust happened, I'd think the Iraq had gas chambers too


That article is from the 1980's, not the 1920's or 40's. Secondly, even in the 1920's and 40's there were no "gas chambers" in Iraq, and none were ever discovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zek

DesertFox97 said:


> No one is making fun of anyone here m8 but do look at the facts and than decide no one's denying that jews didn't died in WW2 yes they died millions of ppl died cuz it was a World War but this holocaust thing it just not true but it's my personal opinion but still do look at the facts, here is actually a very good video on this though a little advice if u can avoid the last few min but do look at the facts in the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u r always ready to counter everything with facts m8


@Irfan Baloch They're starting with their false propaganda against the holocaust again.
U can't conduct a serious conversation with those who doesn't want to


----------



## Desert Fox

500 said:


> *You are lying*. No one claimed that.



According to your very own Jewish Zionist owned New York times that is what happened. I posted the clippings several pages back.




500 said:


> 6 million was Jewish population of Europe in 1940, beside the USSR which was allied to Germany then.


But how did the World Jewish Congress know that exactly 6 million Jews would be exterminated by Hitler 2 years before the Nazis even decided to exterminate Jews ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zek

Desert Fox said:


> *Apparently Germany supplied Iraq with gas chambers in the 1980's to gas Jews*  Did the American ever discover these gas chambers lol??
> 
> View attachment 284718​
> 
> That article is from the 1980's, not the 1920's or 40's. Secondly, even in the 1920's and 40's there were no "gas chambers" in Iraq, and none were ever discovered.


Oh right, they just developed nuclear bomb and told Iran it's not for them but for the zionist entity


----------



## HAIDER

Desert Fox said:


> *Apparently Germany supplied Iraq with gas chambers in the 1980's to gas Jews*  Did the American ever discover these gas chambers lol??
> 
> View attachment 284718​
> 
> That article is from the 1980's, not the 1920's or 40's. Secondly, even in the 1920's and 40's there were no "gas chambers" in Iraq, and none were ever discovered.


Be careful David Irving denied the count of 6 million in his book and was unable to get publisher. 
. David Irving - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Desert Fox said:


> According to your very own Jewish Zionist owned New York times that is what happened. I posted the clippings several pages back.


No, Mr liar. It says that 6 million were in danger. No one before the 1945 said that 6 million were actually killed. If u search for *millions of articles* published in 20th century newspapers sure the number 6 million will repeat itself several times. Nothing strange about it. Only retard like u can think it proves some conspiracy.



> But how did the World Jewish Congress know that exactly 6 million Jews would be exterminated by Hitler 2 years before the Nazis even decided to exterminate Jews ???


I repeat retard: its was the number of Jews in Europe in 1940 outside the USSR.



Desert Fox said:


> *Apparently Germany supplied Iraq with gas chambers in the 1980's to gas Jews*  Did the American ever discover these gas chambers lol??
> 
> View attachment 284718​
> 
> That article is from the 1980's, not the 1920's or 40's. Secondly, even in the 1920's and 40's there were no "gas chambers" in Iraq, and none were ever discovered.


Read the article. Its well known fact that Western companies including German provided Saddam with chemical weapon technology, which included gas chambers for tests. Journos like provocative titles. What does it proves except u are a retarded liar?


----------



## Desert Fox

Zek said:


> Oh right, they just developed nuclear bomb and told Iran it's not for them but for the zionist entity


That's still not a gas chamber pal. So where are those German gas chambers in Iraq that Jewish Zionist Simon Wiesenthal claimed the German gave to Iraqis in the 1980 to gas another 6 million Jews lol??



500 said:


> No, Mr liar. It says that 6 million were in danger. No one before the 1945 said that 6 million were actually killed. If u search for *millions of articles* published in 20th century newspapers sure the number 6 million will repeat itself several times. Nothing strange about it. Only retard like u can think it proves some conspiracy.
> 
> 
> I repeat retard: its was the number of Jews in Europe in 1940 outside the USSR.
> 
> 
> Read the article. Its well known fact that Western companies including German provided Saddam with chemical weapon technology, which included gas chambers for tests. Journos like provocative titles. What does it proves except u are a retarded liar?


Looks like i lit your zionist arse on fire from my comments.



500 said:


> I repeat retard: its was the number of Jews in Europe in 1940 outside the USSR.


No, my pathetic zionist friend, if you bothered to stop blabering your hasbara propaganda for once, and use your brain, it's pretty obvious that your patheitc World Jewish Congress declared that "6 million Jews are doomed to *destruction*" in 1940, when the Germans didn't even decide on gassing until 1942 lol. *How did they know that the entire 6 million would die (destruction) and not 1, 2, or 3 million?* 

Pathetic imbeciles like you can continue to grasp at straws in frustration though. Pathetic moron.



500 said:


> Read the article. Its well known fact that Western companies including German provided Saddam with chemical weapon technology, which included gas chambers for tests. Journos like provocative titles. What does it proves except u are a retarded liar?


So you're telling me that Western countries, who are Israel's biggest allies, provided Saddam with gas chambers to gas israeli Jews?? Wow, you sure must be smoking some israeli turd to sound that stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Desert Fox said:


> That's still not a gas chamber pal. So where are those German gas chambers in Iraq that Jewish Zionist Simon Wiesenthal claimed the German gave to Iraqis in the 1980 to gas another 6 million Jews lol??
> 
> 
> Looks like i lit your zionist arse on fire from my comments.
> 
> 
> No, my pathetic zionist friend, if you bothered to stop blabering your hasbara propaganda for once, and use your brain, it's pretty obvious that your patheitc World Jewish Congress declared that "6 million Jews are doomed to destruction" in 1940, when the Germans didn't even decide on gassing until 1942 lol.
> 
> Pathetic imbeciles like you can continue to grasp at straws in frustration though. Pathetic moron.
> 
> 
> So you're telling me that Western countries, who are Israel's biggest allies, provided Saddam with gas chambers to gas israeli Jews?? Wow, you sure must be smoking some israeli turd to sound that stupid.


So, in other words, Saddam planning to capture Isreal and gas the population in those acquired chambers......man....I am missing so good stuff ......name it wanna smoke......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

HAIDER said:


> So, in other words, Saddam planning to capture Isreal and gas the population in those acquired chambers......man....I am missing so good stuff ......name it wanna smoke......


I don't know, @500 and @Zek seem to be high on that stuff. Must be the israeli hash.


----------



## HAIDER

Desert Fox said:


> I don't know, @500 and @Zek seem to be high on that stuff. Must be the israeli hash.


Actually Iraq gas chamber theory first time surfaced in this forum...never heard it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

HAIDER said:


> Actually Iraq gas chamber theory first time surfaced in this forum...never heard it.


According to Zionist mouthpieces like Simon Wiesenthal, who is worshiped by @500 and his ilk, Saddam was given special gas chambers by Western countries to gas israeli Jews (the same Western countries who are allied with israel). Indeed, very strange logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Desert Fox said:


> Looks like i lit your zionist arse on fire from my comments.


I just showed u are a shameless liar. No one claimed that 6 million were actually killed before the 1945. For example currently about 6 million Jews live in Israel. And if some newspaper will write that they are in danger will it show some mega conspiracy?



> No, my pathetic zionist friend, if you bothered to stop blabering your hasbara propaganda for once, and use your brain, it's pretty obvious that your patheitc World Jewish Congress declared that "6 million Jews are doomed to destruction" in 1940, when the Germans didn't even decide on gassing until 1942 lol.
> 
> Pathetic imbeciles like you can continue to grasp at straws in frustration though. Pathetic moron.


I've already explained twice where from that number came. You also dont even know that majority of killed Jews were not gassed.



> So you're telling me that Western countries, who are Israel's biggest allies, provided Saddam with gas chambers to gas israeli Jews?? Wow, you sure must be smoking some israeli turd to sound that stupid.


Its well established fact that they sold Saddam poison gas. And he actually used this gas against Kurds and Iranians. Alas u never heard about it. Because u are a retarded kid who knows nothing except conspiracies.


----------



## Desert Fox

500 said:


> I just showed u are a shameless liar. No one claimed that 6 million were actually killed before the 1945. For example currently about 6 million Jews live in Israel. And if some newspaper will write that they are in danger will it show some mega conspiracy?


In danger is different from "facing *destruction*". And how would one know that the entire population of 6 million will die ("destruction") and not any less than that? Before the killings themselves even started lol.




500 said:


> I've already explained twice where from that number came. You also dont even know that majority of killed Jews were not gassed.


That is why i quoted the World Jewish Congress which claimed that "6 million Jews face *destruction*". That doesn't specify the methods, but nonetheless the same claim of the magical reincarnating 6 million Jews who only show up to be exterminated again. Looks like they missed their mark on Iraq before Saddam was overthrown .




500 said:


> Its well established fact that they sold Saddam poison gas. And he actually used this gas against Kurds and Iranians. Alas u never heard about it. Because u are a retarded kid who knows nothing except conspiracies.


Poison gas and gas chambers. You do know the difference right? Simon Wiesenthal, your comrade in Zionism claimed Germans (your allies) gave Saddam gas chambers to gas your lot in the 1980's (conspiracy theory anyone?) . I wonder why these gas chambers haven't been mentioned of since . For some reason, wherever the six million Jews go, the gas chambers follow .

Next stop Guatemala? Orthodox Jews expelled from Guatemalan refuge after being threatened 'with lynching' | Americas | News | The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

Barmin said:


> Terrorism comes from Zionism and wahhabim and u will pay for death toll of 5 million Palestinians.


the second one. also i would like to remind you there's a differance between a zionist and a jew.
not all jews are bad, all you need to do is stop seeing what you want to see and see things through a broader perspective.






as for the palistine deaths and who killed who, im staying out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mythal

Even with such a high scale of genocide going on, the population growth rate of Palestine is much higher than countries like India and Pakistan.
Just compare this with the case of a real genocide where there were a lot more jews in the world in 1939 than today.
Even in Bangladesh/east Pakistan the population growth almost flattened in the 1970.


----------



## Zarvan

Barmin said:


> View attachment 284546
> 
> View attachment 284547
> 
> View attachment 284548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anti-racist Jews and indeed all anti-racist humanitarians the core moral messages from the Jewish Holocaust (5-6 million dead, 1 in 6 dying from deprivation) and from the more general WW2 European Holocaust (30 million Slav, Jewish and Gypsy dead) are “zero tolerance for racism”, “bear witness”, “zero tolerance for lying” and “never again to anyone”, anyone including the Indigenous Palestinian victims of the racist Zionist Palestinian Genocide - 2 million dead since 1936, 0.1 million from violence, 1.9 million from war-, expulsion- and occupation-derived deprivation; 7 million refugees; 4.1 million Occupied Palestinians deprived of ALL the human rights listed by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights ; 6 million Palestinians forbidden to even live in the homeland continuously inhabited by their forbears to the very dawn of agrarian civilization; 0.9 million Palestinian children confined without charge or trial to what the Catholic Church and many others have described as Israel's Gaza Concentration Camp for the asserted "crime" of being Indigenous Palestinians living in a tiny, remorselessly Zionist-bombed patch of Palestine.
> 
> UK Labour leader Ed Miliband's parents are anti-racist Jews who believe in justice for the 12 million Indigenous Palestinians of whom only the adults of the 1.7 million Palestinian Israelis (i.e. about 7%) can vote for the government ruling all of Palestine plus an ethnically cleansed slab of Syria. Ed Milliband as an elected politician in an ostensible democracy either believes in one man one vote NOW for everyone (including Palestinians) or he doesn't - if he doesn't he should be kicked out at the first opportunity by the Labor Party and the voters of Doncaster North.
> 
> Ed Miliband merely trots out the mantra "I support a two-state solution because I long for the peace that both Palestinians and Israelis need so badly" - yet if he had offered the same opinion about Apartheid Israel-supported Apartheid South Africa "I support a two-state solution involving 90% of the country for the Whites and 10% for the majority Non-Europeans in uneconomic Bantustans" his political career would have been finished.
> 
> Disraeli (a convert to "God is an Englishman" Anglicanism) was a mass murderer complicit in the Irish Famine (1 million starved to death, 1-2 million forced into exile), the butchery of 10 million Indians in the decade after the 1857 Indian Rebellion, and genocidal atrocities in all parts of the British Empire, not least in India where 500 million Indians died avoidably from British imposed deprivation under Queen Victoria alone (1837-1901) (read my books "Body Count. Global avoidable mortality since 1950" and "Jane Austen and the Black Hole of British History" now available for free perusal on the Web ).
> 
> From an extremely charitable anti-racist Jewish perspective Ed Miliband is at the very least "confused" and should seek moral guidance from a large body of outstanding anti-racist Jews from Arendt to Zinn (Google "Jews Against Racist Zionism"). As a refugee from both the anti-racist and anti-Zionist Orthodox Jewish tradition and from the anti-racist, anti-Zionist secular Jewish tradition, Ed Miliband should also seek moral guidance from a large body of outstanding anti-racist non-Jews including the likes of Nobel Laureates Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu, Jimmy Carter, Máiread Maguire and José Saramago who have unequivocally condemned the ongoing Palestinian Genocide by Apartheid Israel (Google "Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism").
> 
> *This site is a compendium of the authoritative views of outstanding anti-racist humanitarians bearing witness to the ongoing Palestinian Holocaust that is a Palestine Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention.Indeed this website provides an alphabetical listing of the documented views of numerous people and organizations referring to the Palestinian Genocide or to related terms such as Palestinian holocaust, Palestinian ethnic cleaning, Palestinian liquidation. *
> 
> The situation in Palestine has been recently described as a Palestinian Holocaust by Palestinian scholar Dr Elias Akleh, exiled from his homeland and now living in the US (see:The Failure Of Human Rights Watch In Venezuela And Haiti By Joe Emersberger ). It has been frequently described by others as a Palestinian Genocide, a term that is amply justified in relation to the definitions of the UN Genocide Convention as outlined below.
> *Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention *(see:The UN Genocide Convention ) states:
> 
> “In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnic, racial or religious group, as such: a) Killing members of the group; b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group”.
> 
> Using the latest available UN Agency data we can systematically analyze these UN Genocide Convention points thus.
> 
> *“Intent to destroy in whole or in part"* - sustained (and frequently asserted) intent over about 150 years of the Zionist colonial project; 0.75 million Palestinian refugees in 1948; currently 7 million Palestinian refugees, and 4.2 million Palestinian refugees registered with the UN in the Middle East; over 40 years of illegal Israeli Occupation of the West Bank and Gaza; 0.1 million 1948-2011 violent Palestinian deaths, post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Apartheid Israeli war crimes.
> 
> *a) Killing* - about 5,100,000 Palestinians killed since 1948; post-1967 excess deaths 0.3 million; post-1967 under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million; 3,600 under-5 year old Occupied Palestinian Territory (OPT) infants die avoidably EACH YEAR in the OPT "Prison" due to Israeli ignoring of the Geneva Convention; 254 OPT Palestinians killed by the Israeli military in the LAST 2 MONTHS OF 2008 ALONE, 301 killed thus last year (latest UNRWA data; see above).
> 
> *b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm* - see (a) and the shocking UNICEF reports of the appalling conditions psychologically scarring OPT children:| At a glance: State of Palestine | UNICEF .
> 
> *(c) Conditions to cause destruction in whole or in part* - see (a) and (b); Professor Noam Chomsky describes the OPT as a highly abusive "Prison"; others use the valid term "Concentration Camp" and make parallels with the Warsaw Ghetto; one has to turn to US-guarded Vietnamese hamlets and the Nazi era atrocities to see routine, horrendously violent and deadly military policing of civilian concentration camps.
> 
> *(d) Measures intended to prevent births* - see (a), (b), and (c) above; dozens of pregnant women dying at road blocks; other killing of pregnant Palestinian women; huge infant mortality in the OPT with the Occupier in gross violation of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> *(e) Forcible transferring of children* – irreversible transferring by killing of children - 0.2 million post-invasion infant deaths; 27 OPT children violently killed in the LAST WEEK ALONE; mass imprisonment of 2 million OPT children; hundreds of Palestinian children in abusive Israeli high-security prisons in Israel; forcible separation of families by racist Israeli Apartheid Laws, marriage laws and immigration laws.
> 
> For all anti-racist humanitarians - and anti-racist Jews in particular - the core moral messages from the WW2 Jewish Holocaust (5-6 million dead, 1 in 6 dying from deprivation) and from the more general WW2 European Holocaust (30 million Slav, Jewish and Gypsy dead) are “zero tolerance for racism”, “never again to anyone”, “bear witness” and “zero tolerance for lying”.
> 
> However these sacred injunctions are grossly violated by the anti-Arab anti-Semitic racist Zionists running Apartheid Israel and their Western backers variously involved in the ongoing Palestinian Genocide, Iraqi Genocide and Afghan Genocide (post-invasion violent and non-violent excess deaths 0.3 million, 2.3 million and 3-7 million, respectively; post-invasion under-5 infant deaths 0.2 million, 0.6 million and 2.3 million, respectively; refugees totalling 7 million, 5-6 million and 3-4 million, respectively, plus a further 2.5 million NW Pakistan Pashtun refugees) (for details and documentation see "Muslim Holocaust, Muslim Genocide": ).
> 
> *All decent, anti-racist, humanitarians must vigorously oppose and sideline those supporting racist Zionism, Apartheid Israel and racist Western wars and occupations who are currently complicit in 0.7 million non-violent excess deaths annually; continuing, racist perversion of human rights, humanitarian values and rational discourse in the Western democracies; ignoring of worsening climate genocide (that may kill 10 billion non-Europeans this century through unaddressed man-made climate change); and egregious anti-Jewish anti-Semitism through falsely identifying decent, anti-racist Jews with these appalling crimes.*
> 
> This site is inspired by our obligation to the 30 million victims of the WW2 European Holocaust and indeed to the victims of all other holocaust and genocide atrocities such as the 35 million Chinese killed by the Japanese in WW2 and the 6-7 million Indians starved to death by the British in the 1943-1945 WW2 Bengal Famine (see Gideon Polya, “Body Count. Global avoidable mortality since 1950”, G.M. Polya, Melbourne, 2007: Body Count ; Gideon Polya, “Australian complicity in Iraq mass mortality” in “Lies, Deep Fries & Statistics” (edited by Robyn Williams, ABC Books, Sydney, 2007):http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s1445960.htm ); Gideon Polya, “Jane Austen and the Black Hole of British History. Colonial rapacity, holocaust denial and the crisis in biological sustainability", G.M. Polya, Melbourne, 1998, 2008: Jane Austen and ...; and see recent BBC broadcast "Bengal Famine" involving Dr Polya, Economics Nobel Laureate Professor Amartya Sen and other scholars:Listen to: The Bengal Famine - OpenLearn - Open University ).
> 
> This site is also inspired by the words of outstanding Jewish American scholar Professor Jared Diamond who in his best-selling book "Collapse” (Prologue, p10, Penguin edition) enunciated the "*moral principle, namely that it is morally wrong for one people to dispossess, subjugate, or exterminate another people*" – an injunction grossly violated by racist Zionist (RZ)-run Apartheid Israel and its racist, genocide-committing and genocide-ignoring US Alliance backers.
> 
> As perceived by UKwriter Alan Hart in his recent book “Zionism: the Real Enemy of the Jews. Volume 1. The False Messiah"” (Clarity Press), racist Zionism represents an immense threat not just to the Arab and Muslim World but also to decent, anti-racist, humanitarian Jews throughout the World (see:
> ZIONISM, the Real Enemy of the Jews ).
> 
> *The Palestinian Genocide is part of the so-called US Alliance War on Terror that in horrible reality is a cowardly, racist US Alliance and racist Zionist War on Women and Children* and a War on Palestinian, Iraqi, Lebanese, Syrian, Somali, Iraqi, Iranian, Afghan, Pakistani, Arab, Muslim, Asian and non-European Women and Children.
> 
> *As of mid-2009,* in the Occupied Palestinian, Iraqi and Afghan Territories post-invasion non-violent excess deaths total 0.3 million, 1.0 million and 3.2 million, respectively; post-invasion violent deaths total about 11,000, 1.3 million and up to 4 million, respectively; post-invasion violent plus non-violent excess deaths total 0.3 million, 2.3 million and 3-7 million, respectively; post-invasion under-5 infant deaths total 0.2 million, 0.6 million and 2.3 million, respectively; and refugees total 7 million, 5-6 million and 3-4 million, respectively (plus a further 2.5 million Pashtun refugees in NW Pakistan). This constitutes a Palestinian, Iraqi and Afghan Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention; and egregious war crimes due in part to Occupier war criminal non-supply of life-sustaining food and medical requisites demanded unequivocally by Articles 55 and 56 of the Geneva Convention Relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War – thus the Gaza Concentration Camp has been under US-backed Israeli blockade for 2 years and according to WHO the “total annual per capita medical expenditure” permitted by the Occupiers in Iraq and Occupied Afghanistan is US$124 and US$29, respectively, as compared to US$6,714 for the US.”
> 
> *As of 2011:*
> 
> In 1880 there were about 0.5 million Indigenous Palestinians. Of the 25,000 Jews in Palestine half were immigrants (see: http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story559.html and MidEast Web - Population of Palestine ). Palestinian casualties of war violence total about 80,000 since 1948 and about 100,000 since 1936 (see “Palestinian casualties of war”.Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).
> 
> However one must also consider avoidable Palestinian deaths from war-, expulsion- and occupation-imposed deprivation that now total about 1.9 million since 1948.
> 
> The Occupied Palestinian avoidable deaths since 1950 are estimated from UN Population Division data (2002 revision) at 677,000 and for all of Palestine at 0.677 million x 5.7 million (all Palestinians still within Palestine)/4.1 million (Occupied Palestinians) = 940,000. However we must also include Palestinians outside Palestine and forbidden to return (roughly 2 times those within Palestine) and thus the estimate of post-1950 Palestinian avoidable deaths from imposed deprivation = 0.94 million x 2 = 1.88 million = 1.9 million.
> 
> Palestinian refugees total about 7 million of whom about 5 million are registered with the UN (see:Exploding the myths: UNRWA, UNHCR and the Palestine refugees | UNRWA ).
> This has been a Palestinian Genocide as defined by Article 2 of the UN Genocide Convention: "acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnic, racial or religious group".
> 
> According to the Israeli Foreign Ministry: “From 1920 through 1999, a total of 2,500 residents of Mandatory Palestine and, since 1948, the State of Israel fell victims to hostile enemy action; in most cases, terrorist attacks” (see:http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism- Obstacle to Peace/Palestinian terror before 2000/ ) and “1,218 people have been killed by Palestinian violence and terrorism since September 2000” (see: http://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/Terrorism- Obstacle to Peace/Palestinian terror since 2000/Victims of Palestinian Violence and Terrorism sinc.htm).
> 
> The race-based, racist Zionist-run Apartheid State of Israel is a democracy by genocide. Of about 12 million Palestinians only the adults of 1.7 million Palestinian Israelis (21% of the Israeli population) can vote for the government ruling all of Palestine plus part of Lebanon and a near-completely ethnically cleansed part of Syria, albeit as third class citizens. 1.8 million Occupied Palestinians are abusively confined to the Gaza Concentration Camp and 2.5 million Occupied Palestinians live under highly abusive military rule in West Bank Bantustans. About 6 million Palestinians are forbidden to even live in Palestine. There are 5.9 million Jewish Israelis and 0.3 million non-Jewish and non-Arab Israelis.
> 
> *Since 1936, the ongoing Palestinian Genocide has involved about 2.0 million war- and occupation-related Palestinian deaths, 0.1 million Palestinians killed violently* (see:Palestinian casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) , *1.9 million avoidable Palestinian deaths from war- , occupation- and expulsion-imposed deprivation, 7 million refugees. 3,000 Palestinian infants are passively murdered by Apartheid Israel each year, and 0.8 million Palestinian children are abusively confined to the Gaza Concentration Camp for the "crime" of being Indigenous Palestinians.*
> 
> Each year Apartheid Israel passively kills about 3,000 Occupied Palestinian infants, passively murders about 4,200 Occupied Palestinians through deprivation and violently kills another circa 600 Occupied Palestinians. Decent anti-racists around the World must Boycott Apartheid Israel and its racist supporters just as it successfully boycotted Apartheid Israel-supported Apartheid South Africa after the Sharpeville Massacre (69 Africans killed) (see: Boycott Apartheid Israel ). The racist Zionists and their supporters, notably the Neocon American and Zionist Imperialists (NAZIs), must be sidelined in public life as have been like racists such as the Nazis, neo-Nazis, Apartheiders and KKK (see “Palestinian Genocide”: Palestinian Genocide and the recent book “The Plight of the Palestinians”:New Book: 'The Plight of the Palestinians. A Long History of Destruction').
> 
> *Some key websites documenting views against racist Zionism and nuclear terrorist, democracy-by-genocide Apartheid Israel of outstanding, humanitarian, anti-racist Jewish and non-Jewish scholars, leaders and writers : *
> 
> *“Boycott Apartheid Israel”:Boycott Apartheid Israel.
> “Gaza Concentration Camp”:GAZA CONCENTRATION CAMP - the most horribly abused and largest concentration camp in the world today - Palestinian Genocide .
> 
> “Jews Against Racist Zionism”:Jews Against Racist Zionism .
> 
> “Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism”:Non-Jews Against Racist Zionism .
> 
> “Nuclear weapons ban , end poverty & reverse climate change”: NUCLEAR WEAPONS BAN, END POVERTY & REVERSE CLIMATE CHANGE - 300.org
> 
> “Palestinian Genocide”: Palestinian Genocide .
> 
> “Stop state terrorism” : Stop state terrorism .
> 
> "State crime and non-state terrorism":State crime and non-state terrorism .
> 
> Palestinian Genocide*


Israel will soon pay for it's crimes. Israel will be taught a lesson by entire Muslim world really soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Desert Fox said:


> In danger is different from "facing *destruction*".


No its not different. I repeat: no one claimed before the 1945 that 6 millions were actually killed. *You lied.*



> That is why i quoted the World Jewish Congress which claimed that "6 million Jews face *destruction*". That doesn't specify the methods, but nonetheless the same claim of the magical reincarnating 6 million Jews who only show up to be exterminated again. Looks like they missed their mark on Iraq before Saddam was overthrown .


I explained u already two times.



> Poison gas and gas chambers. You do know the difference right? Simon Wiesenthal, your comrade in Zionism claimed Germans (your allies) gave Saddam gas chambers to gas your lot in the 1980's (conspiracy theory anyone?) . I wonder why these gas chambers haven't been mentioned of since . For some reason, wherever the six million Jews go, the gas chambers follow .


Because u are a retarded kid who did not bother to read beyond the title. Westerners sold Saddam chemical gas production equipment. This equipment includes gas chambers for testing. Journos love sensational hot titles and picked up gas chambers. That's all.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Zek said:


>


thanks for letting us know the so called "Truth" posed by Zionist is bunch of LIES.. lol
self ownage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

500 said:


> No its not different. I repeat: no one claimed before the 1945 that 6 millions were actually killed. *You lied.*


Yes, there is a difference, your beloved Jewish World Congress claimed 6 million Jews will die ("doomed to face *destruction*", their exact words) 5 years before WW2 ended and 2 years before the Germans even contemplated exterminating Jews. Continue your futile denial though. I'll let others judge your blatant lies for themselves:

*World Jewish Congress claims 6 million Jews will die 5 years before WW2 ends, *
*2 years before actual alleged exterminations of Jews occur:*




​




500 said:


> Because u are a retarded kid who did not bother to read beyond the title. Westerners sold Saddam chemical gas production equipment. This equipment includes gas chambers for testing. Journos love sensational hot titles and picked up gas chambers. That's all.


Scapegoating the journalists i see. Thing is, you're the one who didn't even bother reading that article. Your buddy Wiesenthal made a big fuss which is typical characteristic of you zionists about some gas the Iraqis were given by your own Western Allies. *He even claimed that the Iraqis were testing Zyklon B to further add a twists to his war mongering claims*, typical Zionist hate mongering sensationalist propaganda. Don't try to blow it on the journalists.

Here is the proof for everyone to see (though, you can keep denying for all i care).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Myth_buster_1 said:


> thanks for letting us know the so called "Truth" posed by Zionist is bunch of LIES.. lol
> self ownage.


In the second section, they're not telling you how unfair the UNs plan actully was. Jews hardly made up 45% of the population but were still given more than 50% of the land, the most fertile land too. Why should people already living there be subjected to such a plan? These days in the West Bank the israelis isolate Palestinain communites and surround them with threating settlers by making sterile roads. They talk of peace and dialouge but at the same time they'tr destrying houses. How can one negotiate with such people?


----------



## Nilgiri

@Desert Fox 

Thanks for the tag.

My points are as follows:

a) the first comment simply states that the Jews in North America felt their fellow jews are toast in the whole of Europe if Nazi germany prevails. They felt this way because of the already strong persecution the Nazis were employing on Germany's Jews and the fact the Germans had just decisively defeated France. The full jewish blood racial profiling was already known worldwide, and the exact fulfilling of what Hitler stated in Mein Kampf (and countless official speeches since that) would have been a real worry for the Jews. 

There were roughly 6 million jews in non-USSR Europe. You can check the pre-war demographic statistics yourself.

b) Your Simon Wiesenthal article clearly says that the Germany govt took action against the Kolb coroporation for illegal selling of technology to the Iraqis for their gas chambers. (para 4)

Nowhere in that article did he say these gas chambers were to be used in the same way as the Holocaust Gas chambers.

From what we can gleam, they were used as tests on Iranian soldiers and what not to prove the efficacy of various gas warfare agents. (para 12, 13)...these I would assume would then be used with scuds to target Israel along with Iran, Kurds etc. Saddam did get cold feet to use these chemical weapons on Israel when he sent those scuds their way in first gulf war....because Israel clearly said they would respond with the full might of their WMD on every Iraqi settlement. Thats why Saddam stuck to conventional warheads...more as symbolism and trying to agitate the Israels to respond conventionally....without going over the board and getting instant sunshined.


----------



## Tipu7

@Myth_buster_1 
Bro this 6 Million is *golden number?*
Whenever someone kill Jew, they kill exact 6 Million of them.......
And believe me those Israelis fear Gas Chamber more than Nuclear bomb.!

May be we should capture all of them and *Gas *them. ......n *oxygen *gas I mean


----------



## retaxis

This has gone so off topic so why not bring it back to the topic. Israel has not killed 5million muslims and thats the fact. If they wanted a few nukes and a few chemical weapons can do the trick but they obviously didn't so its not considered a 'genocide'. A genocide is what happened in World war 2 when they round you up, call your number and finish you off with no rest in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Desert Fox said:


> 5 years before WW2 ended and 2 years before the Germans even contemplated exterminating Jews.


You don't even know that extermination started in 1941 and not in 1942. Thats most basic fact about the Holocaust. Which proves once again that you are not only a shameless liar but also a complete ignorant. Now get lost kid.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

May be few years later Israelis will say Palestinians died due to "SMALL POX" or virus outbreak 

Just like the excuse used to hide Aborigional people


----------



## Nilgiri

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> May be few years later Israelis will say Palestinians died due to "SMALL POX" or virus outbreak
> 
> Just like the excuse used to hide Aborigional people



Small pox? Really?

Do you realise how a vector for virus outbreaks differ from those delivered by WMD?

First choose a virus and lets analyse this hypothetical scenario to illustrate how dumb this sounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> May be few years later Israelis will say Palestinians died due to "SMALL POX" or virus outbreak
> Just like the excuse used to hide Aborigional people


This is an example of psychological projection: a crime committed by one party is trotted out to condemn another party - one who hasn't committed such a crime, nor is there any fact suggesting they might do so.


----------



## KN-1

Zionist will deny this.. they are angels


----------



## Solomon2

KN-1 said:


> Zionist will deny this.. they are angels


What are _you_ smiling about?


----------



## KN-1

Solomon2 said:


> What are _you_ smiling about?




on Zionist hypocrisy..


----------



## 500

KN-1 said:


> Zionist will deny this.. they are angels


Deny what? Moronic numbers?









WaLeEdK2 said:


> In the second section, they're not telling you how unfair the UNs plan actully was. Jews hardly made up 45% of the population but were still given more than 50% of the land, the most fertile land too.


British Palestine mandate included todays Jordan. Together with Jordan Jews got barely *13%* of Palestine.

As for fertile lands thats also nonsense. Over 2/3 of Israel is Negev desert. East Galilee was malaria swamp and narrow coastline was also mix of desert and swamps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

KN-1 said:


> on Zionist hypocrisy..


Except that there isn't any. To condemn Zionists you've had to stand upon falsehoods and you don't get any credit for that. So you get a zero in your class today, KN-1.


----------



## Aramagedon

*7 Palestinian inmates have died in Zionist prisons since 2017*





This file picture shows Palestinian prisoners in the yard of Israel's Megiddo prison. (Photo by AFP)

A Palestinian official says at least seven Palestinians have lost their lives in Israeli prisons and detention centers since 2017, noting that the jails have turned into a place where the inmates are doomed to death and face arbitrary and repressive measures.

Head of the Palestinian Authority’s Committee for Prisoners’ Affairs, Issa Qaraqe, said in a statement on Monday that Aziz Oweisat, a resident of Jabal Al-Mukaber neighborhood of occupied East Jerusalem al-Quds, died in Yitzhak Shamir Medical Center, formerly known as Assaf Harofeh Medical Center and located 15 kilometers from Tel Aviv, the previous night following a serious deterioration in his health.

“We are conducting an autopsy on the body of the martyr to find out all causes of his death. We have already taken the necessary legal steps and employed proper procedures to recover the corpse,” Qaraqe said.

He stressed that Palestinian prisoners need international protection, demanding concrete measures to bring the occupying Tel Aviv regime before the International Criminal Court.

Oweisat had been serving a 30-year prison sentence since 2014, when he was convicted of alleged involvement in attempts to blow up a pipeline supplying gas to Armon Hanatzif settlement.

He was severely beaten at Ishel Prison in the occupied territories earlier this month.

Israeli prison service accused of killing Palestinian inmate

Meanwhile, the Palestinian Prisoners Society (PPS) has accused Israeli prison officials of killing Oweisat.

The PPS stated that the 53-year-old suffered several life-threatening injuries but Israeli forces “refused calls to release him to get medical treatment despite knowledge that his health was in a critical condition.”





Late Palestinian prisoner Aziz Oweisat (file photo)

Palestine’s official WAFA news agency reported that several Palestinians demonstrated at Damascus Gate in Jerusalem al-Quds on Sunday to protest the medical negligence that led to Oweisat’s death.

Israeli forces, in return, attacked the protesters using clubs, tear gas, stun grenades and rubber-coated steel bullets. A number of Palestinian demonstrators sustained injuries as a result.

_More than 7,000 Palestinians are reportedly held at Israeli jails. Hundreds of the inmates have apparently been incarcerated under the practice of administrative detention, a policy under which Palestinian inmates are kept in Israeli detention facilities without trial or charge._

Some Palestinian prisoners have been held in administrative detention for up to eleven years.

Palestinian inmates regularly stage hunger strikes in protest at the administrative detention policy and their harsh prison conditions in Israeli jails.

According to reports, at least 13 Palestinian lawmakers are currently imprisoned in Israeli detention facilities. Nine of them are being held without trial under administrative detention.

www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/05/21/562460/Seven-Palestinian-inmates-died-in-Israeli-prisons-since-2017-Official


----------

